# Old New Skin



## Mugen (May 12, 2006)

Yes the time has finally arrived to add a new skin. The theme of the new skin is Uchiha Sasuke. You can select this skin by either going in your options in the User Cp or the quicker way by simply going the the drop-down menu on the bottom left of the page and selecting UchihaSasuke.

The buttons are still being completed/uploaded but they should be up within the next couple of minutes. Hope you enjoy this one but if not there will be a few more coming that might fit your likings.


----------



## Yondy (May 12, 2006)

Awesome! The new skin looks great, and the edit funtion rules. 

Although, the ninja Ranks and Custom User Titles are mixed up :S


----------



## Phosphorus (May 12, 2006)

Awweeesome! I'll check it out right now.

Edit: Really awesome. The only thing that bugs me is Sasuke's non-straightness of flute. XD But that's only because we get buttraped in band if we don't hold our flutes or piccolos up perfectly straight.


----------



## Rin <3 (May 12, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Awesome! The new skin looks great, and the edit funtion rules.
> 
> Although, the ninja Ranks and Custom User Titles are mixed up :S


 
Yeah^ ;_;



Awesome new skin btw


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2006)

If there is anyone that hates Sasuke, it's me, but I can't deny that I was tired of the old skin.


----------



## Neji (May 12, 2006)

yeah it looks really cool, when is an itachi one coming out?!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 12, 2006)

lol anyways It looks really sweet


----------



## Darth Judicar (May 12, 2006)

Very nice skin. I haven't got to see it until today, thanks to Orochimaru. As Sasuke is my favorite character, I definitely like this skin.  Looking forward to more to come in the future.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2006)

The skin looks very "dream"-like
looks good!


----------



## vanh (May 12, 2006)

Kon sama said:
			
		

> If there is anyone that hates Sasuke, it's me, but I can't deny that I was tired of the old skin.


 
seconded . And the new edit button is just great . It makes up for the gay fluteSasuke banner

Thanks for the new skin


----------



## Neji (May 12, 2006)

i dont have the flute sasuke pic lol, just the blue skin design


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 12, 2006)

...I really like it... would we see more skins in the future?... *wants an akatsuki skin*


----------



## Cersei (May 12, 2006)

Looks awesome!^_^


----------



## Neji (May 12, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...I really like it... would we see more skins in the future?... *wants an akatsuki skin*


 
me toooo!!!


----------



## Phosphorus (May 12, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...I really like it... would we see more skins in the future?... *wants an akatsuki skin*



Yeaah, a Neji skin would rock my socks.


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...I really like it... would we see more skins in the future?... *wants an akatsuki skin*


I'd like that.  As long as they don't have a picture of Itachi with a Sax.


----------



## vanh (May 12, 2006)

*cough* you guys are so greedy . But but but a Shikamaru skin is not a bad idea  n_n


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2006)

> i dont have the flute sasuke pic lol, just the blue skin design


TEACH ME THE WAY!!!


----------



## Mukuro (May 12, 2006)

The Sasuke banner isn't showing up at all...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 12, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> The Sasuke banner isn't showing up for me at all...



Yeah, me neither. Bug with the new skin maybe? =/


----------



## vanh (May 12, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> The Sasuke banner isn't showing up at all...


   dont be so sad ,mate, gay fluteSasuke is here for you


----------



## Mukuro (May 12, 2006)

vanh, how comes it doesn't show up for me?


----------



## Yondy (May 12, 2006)

Well, what's there instead?


----------



## vanh (May 12, 2006)

i dont know . Blame it on the flute


----------



## Rin <3 (May 12, 2006)

Poor people who doesnt see the sasuke banner..... I feel for u'all =[


----------



## Mukuro (May 12, 2006)

Yøndaime said:
			
		

> Well, what's there instead?


There's nothing at the top, at all


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> There's nothing at the top, at all


You lucky bastard.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 12, 2006)

Haha. At least you get the blue layout, then, Gokou. I get nothing at all. xD


----------



## Neji (May 12, 2006)

yeah i have the blue layout only too...............i can live without flute sasuke, but if it was CS sasuke then it'll be a different story..


----------



## snoph (May 12, 2006)

hooray for blue! it's less damaging to the eyes


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 12, 2006)

Oh, sweet, fixinated. Sasuke looks retarded, but blue wins.


----------



## Mukuro (May 12, 2006)

Kon-sama said:
			
		

> You lucky bastard.


Dude, you think that's funny  ?

Why is everyone getting their fix, while I'm not? What is it, some form of discrimination?


----------



## ThatOneGuyFromBefore (May 12, 2006)

erm...okay, i'm not seeing the drop down menu at the bottom of this page, and neither am i seeing anything in the user cp. i'm kinda slow...anyone mind explaining it a little bit better?


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Dude, you think that's funny  ?
> 
> Why is everyone getting their fix, while I'm not? What is it, some form of discrimination?


:amazed You actually *like* Sasuke?  I don't know if I can look at you the same way again...


----------



## vanh (May 12, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> What is it, some form of discrimination?


 
maybe Sasuke doesn't like Sai's midriff


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> maybe Sasuke doesn't like Sai's midriff


I always thought Sai looked like he belonged in a gay bar.


----------



## mechaBD (May 12, 2006)

I can't even change the skin. I checked the options and there is no change skin tab. There is no menu on the bottom left for me either. :/


----------



## Shiron (May 12, 2006)

ipathskater420 said:
			
		

> I can't even change the skin. I checked the options and there is no change skin tab. There is no menu on the bottom left for me either. :/


 Just bookmark these links until that's fixed:

Sasuke theme:
[a.f.k.] Karin - 24.avi

(Default) Naruto Theme:
[a.f.k.] Karin - 24.avi


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 12, 2006)

> erm...okay, i'm not seeing the drop down menu at the bottom of this page, and neither am i seeing anything in the user cp. i'm kinda slow...anyone mind explaining it a little bit better?





> I can't even change the skin. I checked the options and there is no change skin tab. There is no menu on the bottom left for me either. :/



That happened to me for like five minutes, then it came back. Wait a while and then refresh the page. It'll show up.


----------



## mechaBD (May 12, 2006)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> Just bookmark these links until that's fixed:
> 
> Sasuke theme:
> [a.f.k.] Karin - 24.avi
> ...



Thanks dude.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (May 12, 2006)

OMG... I love you! It's been so long!


----------



## MechaTC (May 12, 2006)

Gokou, try clearing your internet cache and reloading the site.


----------



## KaitenV (May 13, 2006)

This skin personally dosen't suit me, but it's nice. Hell though, we need a change of space. The forums have looked the same since way back when "they came back" and I first joined as "Nination".

I ran into this annoying problem with the drop down menus with my boards awhile back. You guys may want to consider resetting/updating the "footer" template in the styles options.


----------



## QuoNina (May 13, 2006)

Nice new skin!!!!!! I love it!

I love the edit function. A cute little bubble pops up right inside the post... And the bottons... The pages load a lot faster as well.

Just in case you guys want some input... can you choose a friendlier blue? It's a bit too blue to me. 
And the edit function goes back to what it used to be sometimes.


----------



## KaitenV (May 13, 2006)

QuoNina said:
			
		

> Nice new skin!!!!!! I love it!
> 
> I love the edit function. A cute little bubble pops up right inside the post... And the bottons... The pages load a lot faster as well.
> 
> ...



The edit box is apart of the VBulletin forum software they use. I doubt they can do much about it, but I may be wrong.


----------



## QuoNina (May 13, 2006)

^I see... Looks like a bug to me... 

But the new skin is great! I love you guys.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 13, 2006)

OMG this skin is so cool.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2006)

This new skin is damn awesome, though I think we can have a better Sasuke image than that. 

I like how you guys have the edit feature. Most forums have those so it's cool to have them here now too. 

Some things I think that needs to be fixed is the Ninja Rank which is now in between the Custom User Title and Avatar, which looks ridiculous. Oh, and we need post mergers!


----------



## Lord Yu (May 13, 2006)

LOL! I've been using the new skin for almost a week.


----------



## CooLMooCoW (May 13, 2006)

Cool looking skin.  It's a nice change from the usual black and orange.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the new skin! It's pretty cool!


----------



## Crush! (May 13, 2006)

Nice. Now this board looks like a winner.


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## Woofie (May 13, 2006)

Add me to the list of people who can't see the top banner... 

Having seen the screencaps, though, it looks very nice.


----------



## White Fox (May 13, 2006)

I can see it perfectly now I just had to refresh about 12 times....


----------



## ChopChop (May 13, 2006)

It looks great. Although i get used to old skin but change was needed


----------



## chauronity (May 13, 2006)

Excellent work with the skin, thanks ^^


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 13, 2006)

At once I joined the forums, I checked for extra skins and saw this.


It's PURE OWNAGE. I'm wearing it right now. =)


----------



## liz (May 13, 2006)

Awesome. You could have used better images for the banner other than the flute but yeah, this rocks.


----------



## Glaciale (May 13, 2006)

I can see the blueness just not Sasuke, but the blueness makes a nice change


----------



## Leen (May 13, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 13, 2006)

dude, you are GREAT GREAT GREAT GREAT (endless). that is awesome. i lllllllove this skin. thank you very much.


----------



## dachieu1701 (May 13, 2006)

Why i can't see it? ,,,,,,,


----------



## QuoNina (May 13, 2006)

I am not a big fan of Sasuke. But I actually like what he is doing. That is kind of his style: Serenity~!

I am falling in love with the new skin.   
But just a few suggestions from a small member... 
-change "page _ of _" into white font
-increase the brightness of the bars that are separating the posts a bit more.
-leave forum titles on the index page black font


----------



## Grrblt (May 13, 2006)

The User Rank is now situated above one's Avatar with the new skin. Is this intended? It makes it difficult to tell apart from the Custom Title.


----------



## Mukuro (May 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Gokou, try clearing your internet cache and reloading the site.


It still fails to show the Sasuke banner... I guess I'm going to try and find out what is wrong...





			
				Woofie said:
			
		

> Add me to the list of people who can't see the top banner...
> 
> Having seen the screencaps, though, it looks very nice.





			
				Glaciale said:
			
		

> I can see the blueness just not Sasuke, but the blueness makes a nice change


Join the club...





			
				dachieu1701 said:
			
		

> Why i can't see it? ,,,,,,,


What can't you see?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 13, 2006)

You are my God.


----------



## KaitenV (May 13, 2006)

Have those of you who can't see the top banner tried to press" CTRL+F5"?


----------



## mortsleam (May 13, 2006)

I keep on clicking UchihaSasuke but nothing is going on. 
But that skin kick da ass/


----------



## Mukuro (May 13, 2006)

Clearing the cache? I've done it already and the result is unchanged.


----------



## Vile.47 (May 13, 2006)

The word *Naruto*forums kinda ruins Sasuke's image.. >.<


----------



## Spike (May 13, 2006)

Very nice skin. Thank you!


----------



## Woofie (May 13, 2006)

KaitenV said:
			
		

> Have those of you who can't see the top banner tried to press" CTRL+F5"?


Yup, still no luck. 

I've also tried it in three different browsers (IE, Phoenix, Mozilla) and it didn't show in any of them. Strangely, if I view the source code, with the old skin the logo section is:


```
<!-- logo -->
<a name="top"></a>
<table border="0" width="800" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center" valign=top>
<tr>	<td align="left" valign=top><a href="index.php?"><img src="http://forums.narutofan.com/images/logo.gif" usemap="#logo" border="0" alt="Naruto Forums" /></a></td>
	<td align="right">
	</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- /logo -->
```

Whereas with the Sasuke skin it's:

```
<!-- logo -->
<a name="top"></a>
<table border="0" width="800" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center" valign=top>
<tr>	<td align="left" valign=top><a href="index.php?"></a></td>
	<td align="right">
	</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- /logo -->
```


...Notice the lack of an image in the latter code. I don't understand why it's different for everyone... O_o


----------



## Sho (May 13, 2006)

Great job Mugen.  I'm pretty pleased with this.  Awesome theme! 



			
				Woofie said:
			
		

> ...Notice the lack of an image in the latter code. I don't understand why it's different for everyone... O_o
> ____



Hmm, that's pretty odd.  I'm using Mozilla and everything's working just fine.  The first thing I would think of would be cookies or needing to clear the cache, but you say you already did that.  It's pretty strange :S

The image doesn't show if you click on this link?


----------



## shizuru (May 13, 2006)

oh my god what a coolio skin ^_^ i love it


----------



## Woofie (May 13, 2006)

Nope. :/ Hmm, what's the url of the image itself? Just to see if that will show...


----------



## QuoNina (May 13, 2006)

^ It's 
I even yelled Captain Planet in the NaruHina FC

Btw, the new code is

<td align="left" valign=top><a href="index.php?"><img src="images/sasuke/banner.gif" usemap="#logo" border="0" alt="Naruto Forums" /></a></td>

Maybe it has something to do with the php version on your computer?


----------



## Woofie (May 13, 2006)

Aha! I worked it out.

It was actually my ad-blocker (part of Norton Antivirus). I presume it thought the image was an ad because it was called "banner"... pretty dumb, but oh well. So if I turn the ad-blocking off, it shows... but then I don't have an ad-blocker. 

If enough people can't see the thing, maybe it would be worth changing the name to 'logo', the same as on the main skin?


----------



## QuoNina (May 13, 2006)

Use google ad-blocker. ~


----------



## Mukuro (May 13, 2006)

Woofie said:
			
		

> Aha! I worked it out.
> 
> It was actually my ad-blocker (part of Norton Antivirus). I presume it thought the image was an ad because it was called "banner"... pretty dumb, but oh well. So if I turn the ad-blocking off, it shows... but then I don't have an ad-blocker.
> 
> If enough people can't see the thing, maybe it would be worth changing the name to 'logo', the same as on the main skin?


Hoorah... So it was Norton's Ad Blocker after all...

Cheers everyone it works now!


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

kickass work Mugen


----------



## Woofie (May 13, 2006)

I messed with the settings of the ad-blocker and it's fine now - I can keep the program on and still see the banner.  For anyone else with the same problem, try to configure your ad-blocker appropriately.With Norton Personal Firewall:

1. Open up Norton Personal Firewall
2. Click on 'ad blocking' in Status and Settings.
3. Click 'configure'.
4. Click 'advanced'.
5. On the right, there should be a table with three tabs. Ckick on the right-most tab, 'ad blocking'. This should bring up a long list of all the key words etc. it blocks.
6. In the 'html string' column, search for *"/banner."*. Click on it, then click 'remove' at the bottom.

And that's it really.  It'll be similar with other software I'm sure.


----------



## Tobi (May 13, 2006)

cool @D   fff


----------



## Mukuro (May 13, 2006)

Woofie said:
			
		

> I messed with the settings of the ad-blocker and it's fine now - I can keep the program on and still see the banner.  For anyone else with the same problem, try to configure your ad-blocker appropriately.With Norton Personal Firewall:
> 
> 1. Open up Norton Personal Firewall
> 2. Click on 'ad blocking' in Status and Settings.
> ...


Thanks for looking into it


----------



## auim (May 13, 2006)

the blue is nice but.....
1 why the flute?
2 it's weak why because it lacks hatred
3 where are the buttons to change to and from the skins?


----------



## sperish (May 13, 2006)

On the new skin now. I love it, thanks a lot :}


----------



## Kusajishi (May 13, 2006)

Ehh can't find where to change ?:S


----------



## KaitenV (May 13, 2006)

It's on the footer, however, it seems to be broken.


----------



## Kusajishi (May 13, 2006)

Yeah cause i can't find it anywhere, ehh where do i find it in User cp ? Cant find it in options either..:X


----------



## Astranagun (May 13, 2006)

the new skin seems to make the forum a bit "smoother"...I dunno I never liked the old skin. anyways, thanks for the new skin


----------



## Scared Link (May 13, 2006)

I've been waiting for the skin for ever.


----------



## sperish (May 13, 2006)

Kusajishi said:
			
		

> Yeah cause i can't find it anywhere, ehh where do i find it in User cp ? Cant find it in options either..:X


Unnn, it was there when I had Sasuke skin, and that's how I changed back.  _Quick style chooser_ doesn't work the way I want it to though. Un...


----------



## Edgecrusher (May 13, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> maybe Sasuke doesn't like Sai's midriff


Now THERE's an idea for a skin I'd want... j/k But Sai is cooler than Sasuke IMO. This new skin just isn't doing it for me, but it's nice to see change all the same.


----------



## Mukuro (May 13, 2006)

Kusajishi said:
			
		

> Yeah cause i can't find it anywhere, ehh where do i find it in User cp ? Cant find it in options either..:X


Edit Options > Miscellaneous Options (at the bottom of the page). 

Where it says "Forum Skin" is where you should be able to switch to the UchihaSasuke theme.


			
				Edgecrusher said:
			
		

> Now THERE's an idea for a skin I'd want... j/k But *Sai is cooler than Sasuke* IMO. This new skin just isn't doing it for me, but it's nice to see change all the same.


You can say that again


----------



## DTMaster (May 13, 2006)

Wowzer, love the new skin! Awesome job on the design and like everyone else have said for the 100th time, Sasuke playing a flute seems just out of place for his character. 	

Still keep up the good work and i'm looking forward to another skin!


----------



## Therahedwig (May 13, 2006)

I like the Sasuke picture... were is it from anyway?


Oh, wait, anime books, right.(feels dumb)

EDIT:
Tah editin' function rocks my socks!(though this skin also needs the customsised buttons!)


----------



## OniTasku (May 13, 2006)

I'm sort of hesistant to stick with it, as the change is fairly dramatic. I mean, I've grown quite accustomed to this skin, so I may stick with it for a bit longer until I finally switch over.


----------



## Slips (May 13, 2006)

I like it and all but once I'm use to a certain skin I tend to stick with it. Nice to have a choice though


----------



## Mukuro (May 13, 2006)

The best thing about the skin is the quick edit function... Pretty nifty.


----------



## Archssor (May 13, 2006)

Nice, I love the new skin. Thanks!


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2006)

Interesting change.

But I must say WTF?! on the flute.

Also I demand we see a Sakura and Gaara theme!!!!!!!!


----------



## insaney (May 13, 2006)

Nice. I'll try it out.


----------



## Kool ka lang (May 13, 2006)

I tried it, it's nice, but I think that grayish background in the old one should be here too. Because now, it reminds me of just another ordinary forum =/ That's just my opnion though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (May 13, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Edit Options > Miscellaneous Options (at the bottom of the page).
> 
> Where it says "Forum Skin" is where you should be able to switch to the UchihaSasuke theme.


hey Gokou, when i go on the Miscellaneous Options there's nothing that says Forum Skin for me :/

check this out please:



see? ^^ however, if i go on here though, i can see the theme 

the only thing that's bothering me now is why can't i see the Forum Skin option on the User CP >__< i've tried refreshing, clearing cache, cookies -__- i use mozilla firefox, can anyone help?


----------



## テマリ (May 14, 2006)

Heh

Nice color

Blue~ So warm to the eye ^_^

Hummm... what's next?

..................Sakura.........................?


----------



## asone27 (May 14, 2006)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> The User Rank is now situated above one's Avatar with the new skin. Is this intended? It makes it difficult to tell apart from the Custom Title.



Yepper, other than that, this skin is beautiful.  Thanks a bunch!

Can't wait for more skins.


----------



## hayate-kun (May 14, 2006)

KiiroiSenkou said:
			
		

> hey Gokou, when i go on the Miscellaneous Options there's nothing that says Forum Skin for me :/
> 
> check this out please:
> 
> ...




yeah, the user cp does not have the option to change it...though it is possible to change it in a thread by going all the way down and picking uchiha sasuke from the quick style chooser...<-really hard to notice for new members. There seems to be a problem with it.


----------



## Feathers! (May 14, 2006)

I didnt notice this until i clicked the eggs in kingler's sig.  The original skin is better.  The blue is overdone me thinks.


----------



## greatachilles (May 14, 2006)

even though i dont like sasuke i have the new skin on my computer, i'm tired of the old skin. but i would love to see a gaara skin as well as a kakashi one! or a kyuubi!


----------



## Phosphorus (May 14, 2006)

greatachilles said:
			
		

> even though i dont like sasuke i have the new skin on my computer, i'm tired of the old skin. but i would love to see a gaara skin as well as a kakashi one! or a kyuubi!




Ooo. A Kyuubi one would pwn.


----------



## White Fox (May 14, 2006)

They Need a Sakura skin the most I think


----------



## Hayashi Rei (May 14, 2006)

We should have Sakura,Kakashi,Kyuubi,and some other people too


----------



## yummysasuke (May 15, 2006)

It's awesome! I like it. 

I reckon it would have been better if it's Sasuke CS level 1. ^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (May 15, 2006)

whoo~! finally mine has been sorted out ^__^

thanks to whoever fixed it <3  the quick style chooser and the option on the User CP seem to be working well for me now =) *i think* =P

thanks again people ^-^';


----------



## Iruka (May 15, 2006)

Oh, love the blueness of the new skin. Still like the old one too. xD
Btw, where did that Sasuke w/flute picture came from? Movie? Fanart? eh?? I'd just like to know that's all. ^^ btw, maybe you're still fixing it but ranking status right under custom name look very unorganize for some reason.

Ps. I vote for a Gaara skin next.


----------



## MYK (May 15, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> would we see more skins in the future?...


oooo...I would be in heaven if there was a Kabuto skin...


----------



## Snake-Eyes (May 15, 2006)

oh my gosh, the skin doesn't show your ninja rank.


----------



## Crucio (May 15, 2006)

I really enjoy this fresh new skin. The nice shade of blue is perfect and goes well with Sasuke. One thing that puzzles me is *where that flute came from*. I don't wanna spoil so all I'm gonna say is: I honestly hope thats not what I think it is....if you know what I mean, it is short compared to "that".


----------



## Iruka (May 15, 2006)

crazy-4-kakashi said:
			
		

> oh my gosh, the skin doesn't show your ninja rank.


Yes it does. It's...er...right below your custom title. >.> Your rank is Rookie.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 15, 2006)

Heh it would be cool if you could get all of team 7 and then expand to other people. Ofcourse this will prob take you a long time.


----------



## Roy (May 15, 2006)

we need a gaara skin


----------



## Jones (May 15, 2006)

very nice new skin you guys have here. being one of the older members i am sick of the old one, plus i think this skin is a nice change of pace for the forums.


----------



## Airgrinder (May 15, 2006)

I personolly like the new skin better than the old one


----------



## Atomisk (May 15, 2006)

this is awesome!! I'm posting in it right now!!
sweet


----------



## Dionysus (May 15, 2006)

Excellent work. 

The only nagging point for me is that the post ranks and the custom titles sort of blend together in the new skin.  (Unless you have the nifty modified text.)  Perhaps if the post ranks were below the pictures, or a line was put between.

Otherwise exemplary skin.


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 15, 2006)

Awesome skin, I think it has gotten me re-intrested in this forum XD...


----------



## kataimiko (May 15, 2006)

The color Blue is so much more appealing than bright orange...[well to me atleast] I love the new skin. ^_^


----------



## 8018 (May 15, 2006)

about freaking time .___.

[<3 sasuke]


great work you guys =]


----------



## Raven (May 15, 2006)

I love the skin's colors, but the banner does seem to lack some sort of action feel to it, kind of soft, lol.
I think Sasuke in his CS Level 1 form would be better, but good skin all in all.


----------



## Fysh (May 15, 2006)

It's super sweet!  Now do a Sakura one and make everything pink.  I like pink.

Of course, I'd probably keep it mostly on blue anyway.  It makes it even easier to stare at the forum for hours...


----------



## Phosphorus (May 16, 2006)

Heey... It won't show up for me anymore... -cri-


----------



## Centeolt (May 16, 2006)

I got a little prob. I can see the new skin and all, but not the banner with Sasuke. Instead I got some sort of flash publicity in an other language. At school, I can see it but not at home.


----------



## Atomisk (May 18, 2006)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You need to update the Sasuke Skin!
Theres no-

*Spoiler*: __ 



ARCADE BUTTON!!


  
please, please make there be an arcade button!!


----------



## Portaljacker (May 21, 2006)

^I want the arcade!


----------



## 8018 (May 21, 2006)

*Check this shiznit*

what about those banner thingies?
.__.
will there be a skin for those
in the near future?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 21, 2006)

very nice skin.

we should get a Uchiha Itachi skin going


----------



## coriander (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice one! Looks great.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 24, 2006)

Centeolt said:
			
		

> I got a little prob. I can see the new skin and all, but not the banner with Sasuke. Instead I got some sort of flash publicity in an other language. At school, I can see it but not at home.



actually i've been having the same problem. I noticed it recently.


----------



## Hidden Mist Demon (Jun 24, 2006)

awesome skin but i think some other characters would be nice.
this way people could have a skin of their fav char. "cough zabuza cough"


----------



## Koruske (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, you should check out my skins at Ryuugajou Nanana no Maizoukin!


----------



## C?k (Jun 29, 2006)

I only realised we had it :sweat

It's better and faster to edit with than the Naruto one


----------



## Countach (Jul 5, 2006)

the speed the speed

also we need akatsuki skin next


----------



## RamenLover (Jul 5, 2006)

doesn't work for me..otherwise I would choose it 

EDIT: ah ok...gotta change it in User CP rather than bottom of the page..


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 5, 2006)

It's so pretty!


----------



## SinnerItachi (Jul 5, 2006)

I had the same trouble has Ramenlover.


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh... this new skin is quite pretty, I like.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 6, 2006)

I declare this skin to be inherantly superior.


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with RockLee. nod


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 6, 2006)

Its so pretty. 

But if there was a Sakura one, I'd so use that.


----------



## C?k (Jul 6, 2006)

^ .. that would be a pink overload


----------



## Gaara06 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks alot, I couldnt find how to change mine because the bottom scroll with the skins wouldn't change to Sasuke.. Finally got it, this skin is cool, thanks.


----------



## Why? (Jul 17, 2006)

You suck, you suck, you suck!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 5, 2006)

Why? said:
			
		

> You suck, you suck, you suck!



u fail, u fail, u fail!=D


----------



## Mazzito (Aug 5, 2006)

Who fails?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 5, 2006)

^The user Why? failed


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 5, 2006)

What's next ... Sakura xPp


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 5, 2006)

I wouldn't mind a Sakura skinXD

But id rather a Itachi skin or a maybe an Akatsuki skin with all those members.

So many ideas...lets just hope some new skins are made in the future.


----------



## Gaara's Aprentice (Aug 5, 2006)

I think a Gaara skin would be cool. The Sasuke one isn't bad though.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 5, 2006)

hey does any one knowa how to the borders for the sig anyone


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 5, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind a Sakura skinXD
> 
> But id rather a Itachi skin or a maybe an Akatsuki skin with all those members.
> 
> So many ideas...lets just hope some new skins are made in the future.



yes!!! an itachi or akatsuki skin would be AWSEOME!!!!! but a 3 legendary sannin wouldnt be too bad either


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 5, 2006)

although I'm one of those who dislikes sasuke, I must say, nice skin. I just found out about it when I checked this thread (cause I'm just new here) and sasuke looks _kind_ gay-ish. the colors are nice, I like the cloud effects and the lighting effects s well.

nice job.


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 5, 2006)

yes..sasuke sucks itachi rules but the sasuke skin is better than default....default is just disturbing.....-_-'


----------



## chauronity (Aug 5, 2006)

And i like the Naruto one better. ^^

Sasuke just lacks something ... or then the colors arent exactly into my taste - blue should be a tad more darker and the lightblue lighter , or something.


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 5, 2006)

Dr.Jre32 said:
			
		

> hey does any one knowa how to the borders for the sig anyone



You're out of the topic (lol) but I suggest you go to . There are numerous tutorials on how to make a border using Adobe Photoshop (if you're using one). The tutorials are really helpful. You might wanna try going to that site.



			
				foxysurouni666 said:
			
		

> yes!!! an itachi or akatsuki skin would be AWSEOME!!!!! but a 3 legendary sannin wouldnt be too bad either



I would also LOVE to see an Itachi or Akatsuki Skin!


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 5, 2006)

foxysurouni666 said:
			
		

> yes..sasuke sucks itachi rules but the sasuke skin is better than default....default is just disturbing.....-_-'



Very True. 

I haven't tried the Defult skin. But as far as I can say, I like the Naruto one better than the Sasuke skin.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 5, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> I haven't tried the Defult skin. But as far as I can say, I like the Naruto one better than the Sasuke skin.



Default (@ these boards) = Naruto theme. The orangeish one.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah I think an Akatsuki skin would be a lot better cause not everyone likes Itachi...some like other Akatsuki members like  Kisame 
*Spoiler*: _manga_ 



Deidara, Sasori,


 etc.

I think it would go good with a nice black colour and all the members of Akatsuki.  I think that would bring out the best out of it.


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 5, 2006)

Kakashi skin!there should be kakashi skin...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 5, 2006)

if there was a kakashi skin...i see the color green being used a dark green


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 5, 2006)

yeah.that would be cool.they should just have alot of various skins so everyone could be happy!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 5, 2006)

Jiraiya skin ftw!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 5, 2006)

like i said they should just have skin for every character...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 5, 2006)

well thats the problem...it'll take time to make one so making one for every character will take a while


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 5, 2006)

yeah.itll take a long time....you should do fav. characters first..


----------



## az0r (Aug 5, 2006)

a kakashi skin woould be awesome!


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 5, 2006)

definetly.hes awesome...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 5, 2006)

Anime-Raws Blood+ 43

New thread i started after doing a search. Talks about what the next skin should be.


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 5, 2006)

cool.just as i was talkin about it..


----------



## Yosha (Aug 6, 2006)

ya a kakashi skin would be a cool change.


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 6, 2006)

well if it gets a high vote in the poll itll be next!yay!


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 6, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Default (@ these boards) = Naruto theme. The orangeish one.



lol. I didn't know


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2006)

I noticed this awhile ago then again this was posted awhile ago :S

I like the new skin, its soft and the theme is nice. Thanks for adding it ^^


----------



## Raptor (Aug 6, 2006)

NegroPlz said:
			
		

> aDON'T DISCRIMINATE CUZ I;M BLACK XPLAY LUV



No one discriminates anyone for their race, religion, beliefes and so on.  

However idiots are another story...   And you began with a bad step already.


----------



## Xell (Aug 6, 2006)

It's alright.. The edge of Sasuke is abit choppy..


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 6, 2006)

I think Sakura and Kakashi are tied with Akatsuki in second in the other thread.

edit:Now Akatsuki is tied with them.


----------



## Gaara (Aug 6, 2006)

The quick skin changer on the bottom of the screen doesn't seem to work. I try using the shortcut to try out the new sasuke skin, but no luck. With the quick style chooser, it defaults to Orange..even if you choose the sasuke skin


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 6, 2006)

^yeah its easier if u go to ur control panel and do it


----------



## Portaljacker (Aug 6, 2006)

We're still missing a lot of buttons the Naruto skin has plus there's no link to the arcade!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 6, 2006)

^ i know. if i was really bored it would be a nice pass time. so i just use the naruto one here and there.


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah.so when do you think the new skin will be in?


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 7, 2006)

sriuoly this thread is is getting boring....


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 7, 2006)

yea.so what now...


----------



## marvacw (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 9, 2006)

How about a Lee one?


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 10, 2006)

You are all crazy, what would be the ULTIMATE skin would be The Monkey King Enma skin!


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 10, 2006)

howd you know i was crazy!i never told anyone!lol.jk.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dyro's skin should be the next frekin skin


----------



## DemonMist (Aug 10, 2006)

for some reason when i choose uchiha sasuke version it wont change. any help


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 10, 2006)

go to ur control panel and go to edit options. if u scroll down u should get the choice to change the skin.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Aug 10, 2006)

I like this Uchiha Sasuke version. Not to keen on the character but I like this skin. It's gentle on my eyes.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 10, 2006)

The Uchiha Sasuke one is cool, I just don't like Sasuke.


----------



## Cloudy-Girl (Aug 10, 2006)

ya it is really kul with a touch of hot lol jk.


----------



## Shikamaru 20 (Aug 10, 2006)

Narutonoor said:
			
		

> The Uchiha Sasuke one is cool, I just don't like Sasuke.


Ditto,how can someone that sucks so bad have such a good skin


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Aww, you guys bash poor sasuke too much,  I think the skin is kickass! Good work!


----------



## Redsteel (Aug 10, 2006)

I wish someone would actually make a good skin.  I would if I wasn't busy preparing for college =P...


----------



## kurtzisa7 (Aug 13, 2006)

well...how do u make a great skin? i would love to try ^^ cuz this sasuke skin is quite good..but its too....blue...lol


----------



## Inarigo (Aug 14, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 14, 2006)

I had no friggin' clue this skin existed until now. I don't care for Sasuke, but the blue is a nice change of pace. Nice.


----------



## TheAlmightyOverlord (Aug 17, 2006)

I like the this one because the colors are easy on the eyes...


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 17, 2006)

TheAlmightyOverlord said:
			
		

> I like the this one because the colors are easy on the eyes...


exactly, this orange skin is by far the best i ever laid my eyes on.
Hurts my eyes enough so i don't fall asleep.


----------



## Maffle (Aug 17, 2006)

Hn, it doesn't seem to be working in IE, which is what I use to view NF and NF forums, since the downloads and whatnot tend to screw up in MFF.  I shall have to check it in MFF now.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 18, 2006)

so much easier to look at
especially at night

even though I hate Sasuke I still like the skin


...and when the hell did he play the flute?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 18, 2006)

^ever since he took music class XD


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 18, 2006)

of course!!


----------



## young thunder 45 (Aug 18, 2006)

wow it is too cool


----------



## Tmurda5632 (Aug 22, 2006)

Blaze of Glory!!!? said:
			
		

> If there is anyone that hates Sasuke, it's me, but I can't deny that I was tired of the old skin.




I totally agree.......but u need to no sumthin i hate sasuke more than u


----------



## Suzie (Aug 22, 2006)

I love the Sasuke Skin


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

hey, i wanna see the sasuke but it doesnt work...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> hey, i wanna see the sasuke but it doesnt work...



did u try going to ur control panel and edit options...cause at the bottom u can change the skin.

There is another way but it doesnt work for me and im thinking thats what u did.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

i did go to the bottom.....


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 25, 2006)

the bottom of edit options or the bottom of the whole page?

if ur still having problems...i'll show u pics from my side to show u where to go.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

ok i got it... Edit Options and then Misc. rite?


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

but how come the Sasuke doesnt have Arcade at the top?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah correct! That should do it if u select the Sasuke skin and then click save changes.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

my previous post....


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> my previous post....



forgive me:sweat

The ppl who made the skin didnt include the button to the arcade in the sasuke skin. i know it sounds like a pain but the only way is to switch back to the original skin so u can go to the arcade.

There is one other way though...I can always give u the link there and u can go to the arcade while using the Sasuke skin.  U can save the link under ur bookmarks and all. Ok the link is Naruto Fanworks > Videos

that should make things easier.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

nvm, i previously used the arcade so the link is already there


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 25, 2006)

oh ok.good to hear.


----------



## Hell Fire (Aug 26, 2006)

mines no workky


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 26, 2006)

^did u try what i stated above?


----------



## TheSilentype (Aug 28, 2006)

i am gonna try out this new skin thingy


----------



## Moac (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice. one.. i am new bdw


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

It's working for me and it is awfully pretty


----------



## Hells Assassin (Sep 3, 2006)

its cool...
im looking foward to a hinata 1


----------



## ableach (Sep 5, 2006)

thatsssss great.  make a Rock Lee one and youll be my hero. screw Uchiha


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats what this thread is for:

Discuss What The Next Skin Should Be!


----------



## KageMane (Sep 5, 2006)

is that flute pic fanart or an original drawing from kishi?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 5, 2006)

It was original from the manga. I would presume its original in that form. If not then thats some frekin good fanart.


----------



## SeanAir (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the Sasuke one.


----------



## KageMane (Sep 6, 2006)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:
			
		

> I have the Picture
> hoda




w00t! THx!  *reps*


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 15, 2006)

I have been using the Sasuke one for a few months now, and I still really like it. The Blue has a nice tone to it.


----------



## Saurus (Sep 15, 2006)

skin is nice ... maybe a Neji one?


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 15, 2006)

Kool! Nice skin.


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Sep 15, 2006)

lol i like the sasuke one but i use naruto because Im not that big a fan of sasuke but i was just wondering when even newer skins will come out
ones i want: kakshi
lee
shikamaru
itachi
and temari/gaara/kankuro


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2006)

There needs to be a Sasori one.

Yellow would be nice on the eyes.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 15, 2006)

^Who would have guessed that you would say something like that....

Anyway, I think that there should be a Gaara sig, with soft tans and browns.....like Mangacult's forums layout, only with a Gaara banner at the top.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks Amazeing.


----------



## Bill (Oct 1, 2006)

Sasori said:
			
		

> There needs to be a Sasori one.
> 
> Yellow would be nice on the eyes.



*Spoiler*: _ch.275_ 



"In memory of the puppeteer." or something similar. (:




Though i like the Sasuke skin.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 1, 2006)

Using this skin right now...


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 1, 2006)

Sasuke is a loser, there needs to be an akatsuki skin after they reveal AL's identity.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 9, 2006)

I would prefer a Gaara skin.


----------



## jazon7777777 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm using this skin now because Sasuke is just so damn sexy.


----------



## Koruske (Oct 20, 2006)

Are...you...all...talking about my site????  Like...it's cool???!!:amazed ...Oh...Nevermind;I wasn't paying attention...sorry...


----------



## pieaholicx (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, for some reason it won't change for me. I've tried both IE and Firefox.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Oct 20, 2006)

Please stop bringing up this old post, its makes me happy whenever I see "NEW SKIN!" pop up when its just the Sasuke one.


----------



## Valesco (Oct 21, 2006)

Ryokai said:


> Please stop bringing up this old post, its makes me happy whenever I see "NEW SKIN!" pop up when its just the Sasuke one.



exactly why I clicked on this thread. damnit. I'm sick of the sasuke skin


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 21, 2006)

You guys don't like the sasuke one? I do 
But thats just me. Ya I got excited when I saw NEW SKIN! I thought there was going to be a new one


----------



## Saurus (Oct 22, 2006)

we need an eureka seven or FMA skin?>


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 23, 2006)

Koruske said:


> Are...you...all...talking about my site????  Like...it's cool???!!:amazed ...Oh...Nevermind;I wasn't paying attention...sorry...



You my friend...PHAIL! =D



Saurus said:


> we need an eureka seven or FMA skin?>



Well it would be nice...but wouldn't make much sense since this is the "Naruto Forums".


----------



## Konoha (Oct 23, 2006)

NF can you grant my wish  can you do yondaime skin


----------



## Ooter (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks awesome man i love green.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2006)

^ Green ?


----------



## Denizen (Nov 4, 2006)

pfft, blue and orange...

there are some many other colours and characters out there!

We need a Red Gaara, Pink Sakura, Green Rock Lee, Black Akatsuki, Yellow Yondaime, White Kimimaro, etc. etc.

It would probably work best in teams

Just get a massive project going with some graphic artists!


----------



## iriseyes (Nov 4, 2006)

I wish we had a new one that was graphically pleasing, but without anime characters in it. Good for school.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 4, 2006)

i gotta check this out


----------



## chauronity (Nov 4, 2006)

N-Denizen said:


> Just get a massive project going with some graphic artists!




No-one is interested. And frankly, the superadmin wouldnt even install em.


----------



## Deeo (Nov 4, 2006)

I want Akatsuki or Snickers skin


----------



## Yosha (Nov 4, 2006)

akatsuki skin would be awesome


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Nov 4, 2006)

Times like this is where my old thread would be good unlocked. :sweat


----------



## INSANITY (Nov 4, 2006)

vanh said:


> *cough* you guys are so greedy . But but but a Shikamaru skin is not a bad idea  n_n



Yea! That yould be awesomer than the Sasuke one! n__n OOOOOO! MAYBE THERE WILL BE A NEJI ONE! AND A TENTEN ONE! And....and...*eye twitches* Even better........A....LEE ONE! ^___________^

YOU GUYS JUST MADE MY DAY!


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Nov 4, 2006)

^Yeah. It would really, really be cool if we could choose from so many skins!  Even more, there could be a skin for our fave character!!! 

Neji-sama... Temari-chan...


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 4, 2006)

I want an Akatsuki skin also.


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2006)

there should be a  new skin...frakly with the amount of great GFXers on the site the task should be relatively simple..


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Nov 5, 2006)

Akatsuki skin FTW


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks cool, good job!


----------



## NARUTO_FAN15 (Nov 14, 2006)

I want a Naruto&Kakashi skin please but no gayshit^^


----------



## Jordgubbe (Nov 14, 2006)

I like the new skin although I don't like Sasuke that much. Good job!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Nov 15, 2006)

They are making a 2 new skins. One being unknown first and then an Akatsuki skin. I don't remember who is making the Akatsuki skin (starts with an M >_>) but he made the Naruto and Sasuke skins so it's all good.

My thread has been re-opened so you can check that out here: Internet king 

edit*: Creator is Mugen apparently.


----------



## Ontherun (Nov 29, 2006)

The new skin is cool, but why is sasuke playing a flute is beyond me.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 29, 2006)

Weasel said:


> The new skin is cool, but why is sasuke playing a flute is beyond me.



Kishimoto just draws characters with different items and weapons for the purpose of creating cool chapter covers. No greater significance.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 30, 2006)

We are in desperate need of a new skin, although I'm obsessing over the Sasuke one.


----------



## Guy-Fawkes (Nov 30, 2006)

I can't get the style change thing to work. It just doesnt do anything!
Help?


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 30, 2006)

Guy-Fawkes said:


> I can't get the style change thing to work. It just doesnt do anything!
> Help?


If you're trying the dropdown box at the bottom of this page... that doesn't work for me either  here's another way that should work for you 

Click on "User CP" at the top of the page

Click "Edit Options" in the left hand menu

Scroll down to the bottom and change the "Forum Skin" to "UchihaSasuke" in the list box on the right.

Hit "Save changes" at the bottom


----------



## Shonin (Nov 30, 2006)

Cool!  Hadn't noticed a new skin had been added.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 30, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> If you're trying the dropdown box at the bottom of this page... that doesn't work for me either  here's another way that should work for you
> 
> Click on "User CP" at the top of the page
> 
> ...



That's the easier way to do it. If you change it from the drop box at the bottom, most of the time, it doesn't work.


----------



## nyu (Nov 30, 2006)

how often do new skins get added


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 2, 2006)

Damn....I hate to ask such a n00bish question, but what the hell is with the skins?


----------



## iLLSkillZ (Dec 2, 2006)

Simply amzing Im loveing it alot


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 2, 2006)

Zaxxon said:


> Damn....I hate to ask such a n00bish question, but what the hell is with the skins?



what do you mean?

and dammit, everytime this thread is bumped, i think theres a new skin


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 2, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> and dammit, everytime this thread is bumped, i think theres a new skin



exactly what I asked.... 


what is with the skins?...


----------



## Misa (Dec 2, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> If you're trying the dropdown box at the bottom of this page... that doesn't work for me either  here's another way that should work for you
> 
> Click on "User CP" at the top of the page
> 
> ...



Thank you! i didnt even had to ask.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Zaxxon said:


> exactly what I asked....
> 
> 
> what is with the skins?...



The layout of the forum.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 3, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> They are making a 2 new skins. One being unknown first and then an Akatsuki skin. I don't remember who is making the Akatsuki skin (starts with an M >_>) but he made the Naruto and Sasuke skins so it's all good.
> 
> My thread has been re-opened so you can check that out here: lol,        clueless
> 
> edit*: Creator is Mugen apparently.



Sweet.  I really want that Akatsuki skin. xD

Any word on when?  If we have to wait I don't know how long for the next one, and then another half a year or so for the Akatsuki one...


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 3, 2006)

This thread is deceptive when noticed from the main page.

I want a ramen or filler skin.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 3, 2006)

Maybe a doujinshi skin, with Anko


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Cyhiraeth said:


> Sweet.  I really want that Akatsuki skin. xD
> 
> Any word on when?  If we have to wait I don't know how long for the next one, and then another half a year or so for the Akatsuki one...



Well at least we know theres something we can look forward to.


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Dec 25, 2006)

I would figure the next logical evolution for forum themes would be a pink sakura theme, with a cherryblossom petal in a box for the sub-forums icon
And for the top image, having long-haired sakura, with her hair in the wind, looking peaceful, with a few petals floating around; and either short-haired sakura being serious/mean or inner sakura in the background.

Just an idea, and I didn't bother reading through all the pages of this thread so sorry if it was already posted.

P.S.: OMG, first post outside the BH in forever o.o


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Dec 25, 2006)

Our next new skin should be a 4th Hokage skin.


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Dec 25, 2006)

that would be cool. With a yellowish and green color theme 

also, for the sasuke theme, for the sub-forums icon, how 'bout the uchiha symbol (the fan thingy) in a box?

And how 'bout a gaara skin? Everything being in a pale brown color (sand color). The sub-forum icon could be gaara's gourd, and the top pic could be of Gaara in his usual self, and in the background there could be a pic of the one-tail or something 

I'm just throwing ideas out of the blue here, you're free to take them or not


----------



## テマリ (Dec 25, 2006)

Gaara!!!

(A Temari or Kankurou skin would be impossible T_T)


----------



## J6sh (Dec 26, 2006)

If they made a Gaara skin, they'd make it into a Hidden Village in the Sand skin.
I am not personally into the Sasuke skin, but good job. Looking forward to the next one!

Maybe you should run a competition in the art forums* for a new skin, the best entrant will win or something.




*May have already been said, or already be doing/done, I haven't checked.


----------



## Red (Dec 26, 2006)

5il3nc3r said:


> I would figure the next logical evolution for forum themes would be a pink sakura theme, with a cherryblossom petal in a box for the sub-forums icon
> And for the top image, having long-haired sakura, with her hair in the wind, looking peaceful, with a few petals floating around; and either short-haired sakura being serious/mean or inner sakura in the background.
> 
> Just an idea, and I didn't bother reading through all the pages of this thread so sorry if it was already posted.
> ...


quoted
 for truth


----------



## Jordgubbe (Dec 26, 2006)

Shadow Raki-黒いドラゴン7 said:


> Our next new skin should be a 4th Hokage skin.


 

*I like yout idea of a Yondaime skin. *


----------



## Azure-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

how about an entire skin repping all the Hokages(I don't think naruto needs to be in this one)


----------



## J6sh (Dec 26, 2006)

One character skins are a smarter idea, things get to cluttered if there are too many objects to look at.


----------



## テマリ (Dec 26, 2006)

Yep, ONE CHARACTER SKINN!!!


----------



## Azure-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

^ I'm more then sure that the BVC code of this can handle 5 hokages in cool Poses and Urban grapics...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 28, 2006)

am tired  of the same old skins


----------



## Key (Dec 28, 2006)

How about a red layout?


----------



## J6sh (Dec 29, 2006)

There's already an orange, I'd guess green would be next.


----------



## johnwl (Dec 29, 2006)

We should also have Kakashi skin, or we can make a poll on who wants what.......


----------



## johnwl (Dec 29, 2006)

Jordgubbe said:


> *I like yout idea of a Yondaime skin. *



Yeah, Yondaime should be one of the next skins.

P.S. Thanks for the random negative rep for nothing whoever didn't leave their name..........how immature for someone to neg rep me for an opinion......


----------



## J6sh (Dec 30, 2006)

The logical next choice would be Sakura.

PS, thanks for the negative rep whoever is weak enough not to leave their name.


----------



## metronomy (Dec 30, 2006)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> Akatsuki skin would be great addition IMO.


I think an Akatsuki skin will look great, however it would be nice to wait until all the members are finally revealed.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 30, 2006)

DO YONDAIME SKIN THERES ALOT OF YONDAIME FANS IN NF


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2006)

> DO YONDAIME SKIN THERES ALOT OF YONDAIME FANS IN NF



Yeah, I definitely agree except what color would his skin be? Yellow?


----------



## Jordgubbe (Dec 30, 2006)

*I guess we need a poll?*


----------



## ChakraDemon (Dec 30, 2006)

Nowayyy! Kakashi skin all the way!!


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 30, 2006)

Yondaime skin would look like the Naruto one =\. I say we need a dark one. Maybe Orochimaru..black/purple.


----------



## Mindfuck (Dec 30, 2006)

Mickey Mouse skin? Hajime no Ippo skin? Meitantei Konan skin? :/

I know it's a Naruto-based forum, but since skins are optional when choosing why just don't add some.

And remember kids, two pence for my thoughts!


----------



## blueradio (Dec 30, 2006)

This new skin is a really nice change.
I love it.

I would love to see a Kakashi skin maybe in silver or gray.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 31, 2006)

RyRyMini said:


> Yondaime skin would look like the Naruto one =\. I say we need a dark one. Maybe Orochimaru..black/purple.



Haven't seen the Sasuke one, I guess?


----------



## Kamui the Azrael (Dec 31, 2006)

yondy would be yellow and orange.

AAkatsuki would be red and black

we need a sakura one. A pink and red one.


----------



## rasengan08 (Dec 31, 2006)

its cool waiting for the kakashi one


----------



## Sub-Zero (Dec 31, 2006)

Ooh make a Neji one!


----------



## MYK (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the idea of an Orochimaru one. Or maybe just combine it and make a Hidden Village of Sound one, since the Sound Five are gonna show up soon in the dub.


----------



## changwoo (Dec 31, 2006)

I vote for Sakura or Kakashi one because well, they are the main, famous (to most Naruto fans) characters in Naruto, after Naruto & Sasuke, of course.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 31, 2006)

are we even getting a new skin anytime soon?


----------



## Emo God (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice  sounds good to me


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 13, 2007)

I would love to have a new skin. I'm kind of tired of the Naruto One and the Sasuke one doesn't appeal to me too much.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 13, 2007)

Not a big deal to me, but the 4th Hokage one sounds great.


----------



## Jaeseoun (Jan 26, 2007)

*hey*

cool.cscscscscscscscscscs


----------



## nat (Jan 27, 2007)

rasengan08 said:


> its cool waiting for the kakashi one




Me too, me too


----------



## darkwater297 (Jan 31, 2007)

How about a Team 8 or Team 7 one?


----------



## ̣ (Jan 31, 2007)

A Gai/Lee skin ?


----------



## Mangekyō (Feb 1, 2007)

I say either a Yondaime skin, Akatsuki Skin, Or a Kakashi skin, but either way, i say we get a poll, because i think we're going to need one.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2007)

what about a 9-tails skin!? ok thats almost the same as a naruto skin so that wont work! a kakashi skin sounds good 2 me!


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 1, 2007)

A neji skin color = golden


----------



## ̣ (Feb 1, 2007)

Yondaime Skin = Yellow
Gai/Lee Skin = Green
Orochimaru Skin = Purple
Akatsuki Skin = Black & Red
Sakura Skin = Pink
Kakashi Skin = White & Gray
Jiraiya Skin = White & Red
Tsunade Skin = White & Green
ANBU Skin = Black & Gray
KWGoD Skin = Tan & Brown

A group of some of the general ideas.


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 6, 2007)

i hav a problem. i changed my skin and it wont change back to the naruto one can u help me?


----------



## fennixfire (Feb 13, 2007)

Very cool! I liked the old skin too, but a little variety is good! any Lee or Gaara skins coming?


----------



## fennixfire (Feb 13, 2007)

Very cool! I like the Naruto skin but a little variety is good! any Lee or Gaara skins coming?


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2007)

it would only fit to have a sAKURA one made


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know who y'all talking but skins aren't coming anytime soon.


----------



## Naruto-De-Loop (Feb 24, 2007)

New skin wat kind of skin are you talking about


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2007)

Naruto-De-Loop said:


> New skin wat kind of skin are you talking about



Wl the color of y rlay out. You can have the Naruto orang(default) or the Sasuke Blue.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sakura would be nice, but they already said they were making an Akatsuki one on the other thread in the Questions and Complaints section. They also said they are making an unknown skin.

So 2 are currently in development.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2007)

I hate when people bump this thread, I always thinkthere is a new skin. T_T

I want a Sakura one. Goes along with the Team 7 thing.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't want a pink Sakura skin  
A black Akatsuki one would be much better


----------



## Birkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Black/red Akatsuki one would be really awesome


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 4, 2007)

^I agree. An Akatsuki skin would kick ass!!


----------



## Shiro (Mar 4, 2007)

They should make an Akatsuki, Sakura, Anbu, and Gai/Lee skins.....


----------



## jkingler (Mar 4, 2007)

The Gai/Lee and Akatsuki skins are my fave ideas so far. A PTS Naruto and/or Sasuke one would be good, too.


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Mar 4, 2007)

http://health.learninginfo.org/chromotherapy.htm said:
			
		

> *
> Green*
> 
> _Made up of blue and yellow, green is regarded as a colour of harmony. It is a mild sedative. It is useful in the treatment of nervous conditions, hay fever, ulcers, influenza, malaria, colds, sexual disorders and cancer. It preserves and strengthens eyesight. Being highly medicinal and depressive, it is of great help in the treatment of inflammatory conditions._



It's from a .org site... and thus it must be a reliable source. I vote Green... ^_^


----------



## Gaara (Mar 4, 2007)

It'd be cool if a shipuden/ time skip one was made.


----------



## AkumaShinobi (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice,when's the next one?


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Mar 4, 2007)

An akatsuki coloured one would be awesome


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2007)

many character skin(i mean like alot in one skin but make it char like the naruto char in my sig


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 4, 2007)

A Shipuden skin ​


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Mar 4, 2007)

Akatsuki, yo


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> A Shipuden skin ​



Ditto I like shippuuden.  Or a sasuke and naruto skin in timeskip weit kyuubi


----------



## Crystal Renee (Mar 4, 2007)

Akatsuki or Shippuden skins


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm akatsuki sounds cool oo i no mabe an akatsuki skin where the members have their special ability revealed.  Kakuzuz wit his tentacles and hearts, itachji with his sharingan mangekyou one, etc


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Gaara and/or Lee skins. But I wouldn't want a pink Sakura skin even if it does go with the whole team 7 thing. The black/red Akatsuki skin is a nice idea though.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 6, 2007)

Gaara said:


> It'd be cool if a shipuden/ time skip one was made.



havta agree with you... *reps*


----------



## Gaara (Mar 6, 2007)

Ohh thanks for the rep! I didn't know that was someones username..lol. Thanks again for the rep. And I agree with msyelf too.. a shipuden one would be great.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 6, 2007)

Akatsuki, Black And Red, Would look real Yummy with my Avatar...  Or A Shipuuden.


----------



## cezec (Mar 6, 2007)

I think an ANBU one would be cool.

edit: or a vote fight one(after sasuke and naruto do thier last transformation)


----------



## The Gallant Jiraiya (Mar 18, 2007)

At least one new would do it. I want a completely new one. I'm getting sick of the Sasuke and Naruto skin.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 18, 2007)

A Hyuuga skin maybe? One that emphasize Hinata. ^^


----------



## Yosha (Mar 18, 2007)

A sannin skin. Preferably Jiraiya.


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

yes  a pink one pls xd


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 18, 2007)

Definatly Akatsuki.....


----------



## nyu (Mar 19, 2007)

when do we get a new skin


----------



## Kayugen (Mar 19, 2007)

Is anybody else having problems with the new skin?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 19, 2007)

We won't see new skins for a while.


----------



## yachiru_fan (Mar 24, 2007)

great job on the skin.
now all they need is a yachiru skin then it'll be the best forums ever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

What new skin are you talking about?


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Mar 24, 2007)

It's the Uchiha Sasuke skin for the forums. You can change it under "edit options" in your User CP.


----------



## Gaara_Girl636 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanx for the new skin!! will there be a Gaara one?


----------



## Azurite (Mar 27, 2007)

Shippuuden skin is very good idea, but how bout the dub watchers, wouldnt it spoil it?


----------



## Tousen (Mar 27, 2007)

yea we need a new skin...not everyone is a naruto or sasuke fan


a gaara skin would be awesome


----------



## NSB (Mar 27, 2007)

Or a skin for the guys out there!  You know who I mean!


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 28, 2007)

NarutoSanBoards said:


> Or a skin for the guys out there!  You know who I mean!



ummm....I dunno what u mean....


----------



## nyu (Apr 1, 2007)

your joking right


----------



## Taellon (Apr 18, 2007)

Sasuke skin doesnt have the arcade button!!!


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 18, 2007)

I like this skin, should've switched to this a long time ago.


----------



## lollipop (Apr 22, 2007)

I like it! Good job ^^


----------



## mgbenz (Apr 23, 2007)

I would just like to say that there are still no icons for the View Post and Multi-Quote This Message buttons on both themes.

EDIT: Ok there are also others that don't have icons too like the 'Posting - Please Wait" shown when saving your post.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 25, 2007)

Gaara_Girl636 i love the movie in your sig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 25, 2007)

the sasuke theme isn't new is been around for quite a while now if you look at the dates of the posts. and there probably wont be another theme coming out for a long time yet.


----------



## Narutard1994 (Apr 25, 2007)

its ok. (i guess)


----------



## Nekochan (Apr 25, 2007)

Kazekage-sama said:


> yea we need a new skin...not everyone is a naruto or sasuke fan
> 
> 
> a gaara skin would be awesome



I will definitely like to see that.


----------



## Psycho (Apr 25, 2007)

i don't like, it, bnut it's cause i don't like sasuke


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (May 26, 2007)

Its awesome!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 26, 2007)

^your sig is too big


----------



## Byakuya (May 26, 2007)

huh isn't the sasuke skin like really old or something? and why is he holding a flute


----------



## chrisp (May 26, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> huh isn't the sasuke skin like really old or something? and why is he holding a flute



Yes, you are not the first one who have pointed this out. 

Why he's holding a flute are one of life's mysteries and we are not supposed to understand it. Yes, it looks utterly ridiculous, but maybe he can kill Itachi with it?


----------



## Slash_Z (May 26, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> huh isn't the sasuke skin like really old or something? and why is he holding a flute



There's a theory about that, but this figure is shown in the manga, I don't remember the volume now... (I think )


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2007)

The flute means nothing. Naruto can be seen with a giant teapot on his back as well. =\


----------



## kimidoll (May 26, 2007)

It's just a flute.


----------



## Pein (May 26, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> It's just a flute.



a very cool flute


----------



## Circe (May 26, 2007)

I don't know...the Uchiha Sasuke skin doesn't work for me. It's old news, at any rate.


----------



## chrisp (May 27, 2007)

Hopefully we'll get a new skin sometime in the future.


----------



## PlayStation (May 27, 2007)

why i can't change the skin to the Uchiha Sasuke skin??


----------



## PlayStation (May 27, 2007)

can someone explain me why??


----------



## PlayStation (May 27, 2007)

thank you...


----------



## Fonster Mox (May 27, 2007)

Another way is to change it through your user options rather than using the dropdown box.

Every time this thread is bumped I think... "ooh, is there another new skin?" - you'd think I'd have learned


----------



## hellb0y95 (Jun 15, 2007)

lalalalalalalalalalalalaladodedodedodedodeo


----------



## treborg (Jun 22, 2007)

hi guys!! wuzzzzup!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Is this a spam thread now?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 22, 2007)

I want an Akatsuki skin


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 22, 2007)

I want an Akatsuki skin


----------



## Zal?onze (Jul 8, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Is this a spam thread now?



I guess by the looks of it it is and the owner abandoned this thread too


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

every time I select it i get an error message does anyone else?


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

i got an error


----------



## jacob-kun (Jul 18, 2007)

Click Here to Join Click Here to Join


----------



## kill-u-4-$ (Jul 19, 2007)

balin
!@%##$%^#$!^%!


----------



## jacob-kun (Jul 24, 2007)

i have naruto battle arena does that count as mugen ?


----------



## Uchiha Koaru (Jul 28, 2007)

what the..??


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

ok ?_?


----------



## InoShikacho3331 (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a really good idea, i think i will


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 23, 2007)

..this thread is old...way old...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 23, 2007)

very very very old


----------



## Kimimaro (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow. I actually thought there was a new skin. Thanks for necroing the thread for no reason, noob.


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, me as well. >_>
Ugh.


----------



## Sasuke_Akatsuki (Sep 6, 2007)

Love it!!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasuke_Akatsuki said:


> Love it!!!


love what the sasuke skin?  that's been available for use for a while

glad it's new to you though. one day we will all be able to rejoice at a new skin...eventually...some day...maybe...never...


----------



## Totitos (Sep 6, 2007)

lol I thought there was a new skin


----------



## Midomaru (Sep 8, 2007)

I was tired of the orange one, now i'm tired of the blue one.

I want a black & red Akatsuki theme.


----------



## charcoalwing (Sep 8, 2007)

Midomaru said:


> I was tired of the orange one, now i'm tired of the blue one.
> 
> I want a black & red Akatsuki theme.



I definitely second this.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 8, 2007)

NEW SKINS!!


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Sep 8, 2007)

YES! We need new skins!!!


----------



## Shiro (Sep 8, 2007)

We need Shippuden skins.


----------



## ?verity (Sep 8, 2007)

Shiro said:


> We need Shippuden skins.



Shippuden ftw.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 9, 2007)

We need a Neji skin... badly.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 28, 2007)

When will skin #3 be available?


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

when tazmo uploads it


----------



## //KirA.~ (Sep 28, 2007)

^meaning when majority of us are married and with kids.


----------



## Felt (Sep 28, 2007)

Mister_Yagami said:


> ^meaning when majority of us are married and with kids.



^Meaning when the majority of us _should_ be married and with kids


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn you people, I thought a new skin was uploaded after seeing that someone posted in this thread today. >_>


----------



## metronomy (Sep 28, 2007)

I do wonder if we will ever get a new skin.


----------



## Demitrix (Sep 28, 2007)

metronomy said:


> I do wonder if we will ever get a new skin.




Would be cool to see a new one.


I cant til the day comes, a Jiraiya theme.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Sep 29, 2007)

Izuko said:


> ^Meaning when the majority of us _should_ be married and with kids



I haz no clue hao dat iz funni.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 29, 2007)

cool new skin!


----------



## Uchihawk (Sep 29, 2007)

the Sasuke skin isn't working


----------



## Felt (Sep 29, 2007)

Jackie Boy said:


> the Sasuke skin isn't working



go into User CP > Options.


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 29, 2007)

^ Seriously, use the search option next time. The solution has been posted many times. You could even search in this thread.

Either visit: The Dynamic Entry FC

*To come back to the naruto skin, goto Naruto 372  *MU*

or goto User-CP and Edit Options, scroll down to the very bottom and set your default skin to Sasuke:


----------



## Revan (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet new skin!


----------



## ?verity (Sep 29, 2007)

Can we have a Legendary Sannin one pleeease


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

It would be cool if there was an Uchiha Itachi skin!


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Sep 29, 2007)

Augh! Stop bumping this thread when there isn't a new skin!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 29, 2007)

we need a full metal alchemist skin, then this forum would take epic to a whole other level


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

This is a Naruto forum...-_-


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 29, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> This is a Naruto forum...-_-



we have a FMA section in the konoha channel 12 dont we?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 29, 2007)

I keep thinking there actually is a new skin when this thread pops up...

Akatsuki skin.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 29, 2007)

^You did that to me!!


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 29, 2007)

Someone please lock this thread. Update the first post instructions on changing the skin.



Revan said:


> Sweet new skin!



GTFO.



Konan_sama said:


> Can we have a Legendary Sannin one pleeease



No. Beg.



-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> It would be cool if there was an Uchiha Itachi skin!



Akatsuki skin would be better.



Nick Soapdish said:


> Augh! Stop bumping this thread when there isn't a new skin!



Thankyou.



Roy Mustang said:


> we need a full metal alchemist skin, then this forum would take epic to a whole other level



Go shoot yourself.



-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> This is a Naruto forum...-_-



Thankyou.



Roy Mustang said:


> we have a FMA section in the konoha channel 12 dont we?



Not worth the effort.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Akatsuki skin.



Thankyou.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol hei thats wasnt very friendly


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 30, 2007)

Thankyou .


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 30, 2007)

you're an evil, GARless person


----------



## Loki (Sep 30, 2007)

I hate this sasuke pic...thats why i use the orange one


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> you're an evil, GARless person



Oh I am way more GAR than you shall ever be.



Loki said:


> I hate this sasuke pic...thats why i use the orange one



Thankyou.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 30, 2007)

O GAR RLY??????????????


----------



## Loki (Sep 30, 2007)

Hei said:


> Oh I am way more GAR than you shall ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou.



hm XD*? 

nice avy Hei haha...


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> O GAR RLY??????????????



.... don't kill it .



Loki said:


> hm XD*?
> 
> nice avy Hei haha...



Thanks.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL hei couldnt make a comeback at first so you edited your post?


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> LOL hei couldnt make a comeback at first so you edited your post?



I thought it wasn't even worth giving it a proper reply, because using GAR in every sentence makes you look quite desperate.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 30, 2007)

no using GAR in every sentence means someones about to get mindfucked


----------



## Tsunade Yamanaka (Sep 30, 2007)

interesting that a topic about a forum skin that's been here for a while now is still going.... esp. since it's completely off topic now...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 30, 2007)

Tsunade Yamanaka said:


> interesting that a topic about a forum skin that's been here for a while now is still going.... esp. since it's completely off topic now...



its called SPAM


----------



## Juubi (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh, this thread has become a spamfest.

Why doesn't someone close this thread until we actually get a *new skin*?


----------



## Charizard (Sep 30, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Oh my gosh, this thread has become a spamfest.
> 
> Why doesn't someone close this thread until we actually get a *new skin*?



i agree with juubi there is no point to this thread anymore. it aint even about the skin. i say close it till theres an actual new skin.
pineapples! >:3


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 30, 2007)

can you made a skin for sakura?


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 30, 2007)

Haruno_Sakura_Shippuuden said:


> can you made a skin for sakura?



Immediately.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 30, 2007)

Blue said:


> Alright, one second.
> 
> EDIT: Here
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Hio (Sep 30, 2007)

Sakura skin is nice


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 30, 2007)

No buttons yet?


----------



## Felt (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol House of Haruno


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 30, 2007)

Weee need an Evil one!  Itachi FTW!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

We don't need another Uchiha skin. Fuck dem Uchihas!


----------



## Felt (Sep 30, 2007)

We need a Gaara one


----------



## Neko (Sep 30, 2007)

No we need a Konohamaru one


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 30, 2007)

ITACHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or Deidara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or Sasori!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Sep 30, 2007)

Can someone make a GB one XDD

Or TTGL cose i think ppl just love that anime and whould use that skin 100%


----------



## Starber (Sep 30, 2007)

Sakura skin


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

Loki said:


> Can someone make a GB one XDD
> 
> Or TTGL cose i think ppl just love that anime and whould use that skin 100%



I agree with Loki. GB or TTGL would be good


----------



## Inarigo (Sep 30, 2007)

yay sakura skin!


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 30, 2007)

Change the title you lames. Everytime this is upped I always think we got a new skin.


----------



## Hio (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah a TTGL one, I agree


----------



## guro (Sep 30, 2007)

An Akatsuki one would be awesome.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hei said:


> No buttons yet?



the buttons have been made too.......


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you mean? So we can use the new skin now? Cause it looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## Shiron (Sep 30, 2007)

Gon said:


> What do you mean? So we can use the new skin now? Cause it looks AWESOME!!!


He means just as he said; that the buttons for the Sakura skin have been made in additon to the skin itself.

No part of the skin has been uploaded yet, though, so it's not usable.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok I see. 

Lol funny how you have all this Gon stuff and my name is Gon lol. If you want my name its fine. I wont mind switching. If it doesnt count against my name changes of course.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG deceptive bump


----------



## jkingler (Oct 2, 2007)

The Sakura skin looks tight. I would use that, actually.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 2, 2007)

Sakura skin?!

WTF happened to my TTGL or HxH?!


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 2, 2007)

TPN will like that skin. Too bad he will be the only one that can enjoy it. T_T


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 2, 2007)

it  dont work


----------



## Felt (Oct 2, 2007)

Needs an Akatsuki skin


----------



## Loki (Oct 2, 2007)

Goku said:


> Sakura skin?!
> 
> WTF happened to my TTGL or HxH?!



Ya i really wanna use those.


----------



## Hio (Oct 2, 2007)

We need a new skin


----------



## Loki (Oct 2, 2007)

TTGL or HxH

we just need more..thats all.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2007)

Simpsons skin ftw... Im kidding people. Do a Yondaime skin.


----------



## Jaculus (Oct 2, 2007)

Do a Tazmo skin.


----------



## Loki (Oct 2, 2007)

Hei said:


> Do a Tazmo skin.



I agree with Hei .

We need more than just two


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 2, 2007)

A Neji skin or I don't give a darn.


----------



## Krzr (Oct 2, 2007)

Aoba skin.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 2, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Wow, the Sakura skin looks great. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know this is what we need. :3


----------



## Ino_Pig (Oct 2, 2007)

I want new Sakura skin so badly. 

That Akatsuki one is extremely sexy too.


----------



## Hio (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Akatsuki skin, I just want a new skin


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 2, 2007)

Hei said:


> Do a Tazmo skin.


Do a barrel roll.


----------



## Kunga (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice i like it alot, its nice that you can chance too something new . keep em coming!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> OMG deceptive bump



          .


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 2, 2007)

Mister_Yagami said:


> ^meaning when majority of us are married and with kids.



^ Truth.

I want an Akatsuki skin.


----------



## Danse (Oct 2, 2007)

i want a Neji skin 
a smexy Neji skin


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2007)

Byakkō said:


> ^ Truth.
> 
> I want an Akatsuki skin.



I want my girlfriend to bake me a chocolate cake, but she'll only do it if I ask nicely.


----------



## Athena Citra (Oct 4, 2007)

Approximately when is the new skin going to ready for usage?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 4, 2007)

The new skin works right now. Mine didn't work until I activated it from my user cp. Anywayz, its ok, but when do you think another new one will appear (possibly an akatsuki or a neji skin???)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 4, 2007)

It doesnt work for me either. Can you send me a pic of your desktop on this page? I want to see how it works.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't find it on my user cp either.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 5, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> I don't find it on my user cp either.


User CP --> Edit Options --> Forum Skin (it's at the bottom of the page).

Unless you're talking about the Sakura skin, which hasn't been uploaded, yet...


----------



## Loki (Oct 5, 2007)

There are only two..sasuke and orange lol...


----------



## chrisp (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiron said:


> User CP --> Edit Options --> Forum Skin (it's at the bottom of the page).
> 
> Unless you're talking about the Sakura skin, which hasn't been uploaded, yet...



Of course I'm talking about the Sakura skin! 

When will it be uploaded?


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiron said:


> User CP --> Edit Options --> Forum Skin (it's at the bottom of the page).
> 
> *Unless you're talking about the Sakura skin, which hasn't been uploaded, yet...*



He probably meant the Sakura skin, because of this post:



Jihad said:


> The new skin works right now. Mine didn't work until I activated it from my user cp. Anywayz, its ok, but when do you think another new one will appear (possibly an akatsuki or a neji skin???)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah he said *new skin* so I was probs assuming it was Sakura skin.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I want a Neji skin!


----------



## Hio (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, Neji skin would be awesome


----------



## FLUFFY G (Oct 5, 2007)

We should have a green skin to represent rock lee.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 5, 2007)

We should have a kiba skin[and sakura.]...It has to have timeskip kiba fanart on it with a flame red background


----------



## Beluga (Oct 5, 2007)

Hio said:


> Yeah, Neji skin would be awesome



Yes! I swear my eyes turned blue from the blueness. *_*


----------



## Durandal (Oct 7, 2007)

Or a Vegeta skin.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Pajama Skin


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds great.


----------



## genmashiranui27 (Oct 7, 2007)

lmao 
SOUNDS FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franklin Stein (Oct 7, 2007)

so when is a new skin commin??


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 7, 2007)

Akatsuki skin must be!


----------



## TekJounin (Oct 14, 2007)

I can only find Orange & UchihaSasuke in my CP.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 14, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> I can only find Orange & UchihaSasuke in my CP.


Those are the only ones


----------



## Hio (Oct 14, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> I can only find Orange & UchihaSasuke in my CP.



They're the only ones for now


----------



## Klipz (Oct 14, 2007)

*UchihaSasuke skin is better for the eyes*


----------



## tom (Oct 14, 2007)

We definitely need an Akatsuki skin.


----------



## Neku-Kun (Oct 15, 2007)

nice skin but the one of the button isn't workin for me T__T and ya akatsuki skin would be cool! XD


----------



## Athena Citra (Oct 15, 2007)

When the fudge is the thing going to be ready. Somebody knows.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 15, 2007)

We need a Don Kanonji skin.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2007)

I think a Bleach skin whould be nice.


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 15, 2007)

I think any new skin at all right now would be nice.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 15, 2007)

Any skin...even a Tsunade skin... DEAR GOD A NEW SKIN!!!


----------



## fitz (Oct 15, 2007)

i think so 2


----------



## chrisp (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't everybody know that the next skin is a Sakura skin?


----------



## Neku-Kun (Oct 15, 2007)

umm...no but that's awesome! XD


----------



## Die (Oct 15, 2007)

this skin is made of win, its really cool


----------



## tom (Oct 25, 2007)

The picture for the sasuke skin should be changed.  The naruto and sakura ones are hella badass but sasuke playing the flute is, well, lame.

Might I suggest using ak46's coloring of sasuke:

lol it would be awesome


----------



## Empress (Oct 25, 2007)

hell naw 
new skin tiem pls!


----------



## Athena Citra (Oct 25, 2007)

Where's mah damn Sakura skin?


----------



## Kubisa (Nov 12, 2007)

K'mon, we need new skins. Tazmo best get his arse in gear.

And may I say, that Sakura Skin looks awesome


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Nov 12, 2007)

We should have an Akatsuki and a Hyuuga skin.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 12, 2007)

Whatever happened to the prototype Sakura skin?


----------



## pajamas (Nov 12, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Whatever happened to the prototype Sakura skin?


Gooba, Vegeta, Rez, Blue, or someone has it saved. I just can't remember which one.


----------



## Felt (Nov 12, 2007)

I got excited when I saw this thread


----------



## Achaia (Nov 12, 2007)

Do we know when the Sakura skin will be finished? Since we have a prototype and all...


----------



## pajamas (Nov 12, 2007)

Achaia said:


> Do we know when the Sakura skin will be finished? Since we have a prototype and all...


It is finished.


----------



## Creator (Nov 12, 2007)

There needs to be a TsunadeJiraiya one.


----------



## Achaia (Nov 12, 2007)

pajamas said:


> It is finished.


 
Ah, all right then. Do we know when it will be uploaded?


----------



## chrisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay, new rule; don't post here unless the Sakura skin actually has been uploaded. My heart pumps a little faster every time I see that this thread got new replys. I'm tired of getting disappointed.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 12, 2007)

Achaia said:


> Ah, all right then. Do we know when it will be uploaded?


No. Tazmo has to upload the skin, and he's so hard to contact. And he has to like the skin >/


----------



## Loki (Nov 12, 2007)

I want a cool skin...i cant watch that sasuke really >_<


----------



## Achaia (Nov 12, 2007)

pajamas said:


> No. Tazmo has to upload the skin, and he's so hard to contact. And he has to like the skin >/


 
Oh, right. That might be a problem then.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 12, 2007)

I think the sakura skin looks rad! I also can't wait to see the akatsuki skin


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Nov 12, 2007)

Feckers. I thought the Akatsuki skin was done or something. Came to this thread all excited and all.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 12, 2007)

booyamoon said:


> Feckers. I thought the Akatsuki skin was done or something. Came to this thread all excited and all.



That's what I'm saying. Do *not* post here unless you have a good reason, and we all know that's only when a new skin has been uploaded.

I would be very glad if this can be followed, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 12, 2007)

Love this skin.


----------



## Aina (Nov 12, 2007)

So its still not clear when the Sakura skin comes out, huh.


----------



## Arcaneangel (Nov 12, 2007)

Grr, I really want a Sakura skin, too....

Unfortunatly, pro forums use a XML file for skins, so it might take time...


----------



## ?verity (Nov 12, 2007)

Can we see the prototype Sakura skin?


----------



## Aina (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats the problem, it hasn't been uploaded yet, and I'm getting really impatient. Since I don't want the default, but I hate Sasuke. :/ They haven't even mentioned when it will be uploaded. All we know is thats its done though.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 12, 2007)

It better not be Sakura with like a flute or a trumpet or something...


----------



## Kanae-chan (Nov 12, 2007)

I just want them to upload the new skin. We need to stop posting in here until they do.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _sakura skin_


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 12, 2007)

WOAH!  That's Awesome!  I luv it!


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 13, 2007)

now upload it?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 13, 2007)

I hope the redish color won't be as annoying to my eyes as the light blue is.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 13, 2007)

wtf sakura skin?

i predict maximum fail


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 13, 2007)

^those who created it put in a lot of effort, you know.

don't discount their work like that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2007)

Misleading bump


----------



## Arcaneangel (Nov 13, 2007)

pajamas said:


> *Spoiler*: _sakura skin_



The RT margin is a lil big, but otherwise looks good...

Also, PJ, you let Heero's forum down, come back, we miss you....


----------



## Loki (Nov 13, 2007)

comon i need a new skin...Akatsuki Sakura...but no sasuke


----------



## Arcaneangel (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not a fan or a hater of Sakura, but the current two skins are annoying.

Hell, what I really want is a Temari skin....


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Nov 13, 2007)

the Sakura skin looks awsome, nice job guys.


----------



## kyubineel13 (Nov 13, 2007)

hya we need a new 
skin i would help if i knew how to make it 
sory


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2007)

Um... you guys... there are a lot of people on Deviantart who make skins... if you want a skin for the forums, I suppose you could always get someone there to make one...
It would be awesome to have one for each character... or each group/village...
Maybe a Shippuuden Naruto skin, too...

And that skin is awesome... I'm using it once it's ready... it's far better than the other two...


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Nov 13, 2007)

omg! that sakura skin is awesome! I LOVE IT!!! XD


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 13, 2007)

how long is it gonna take to make a atkatsuki skin or a neji one??


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 13, 2007)

the akatski skin is currently getting worked on


----------



## Aina (Nov 13, 2007)

SpliffJones said:


> the akatski skin is currently getting worked on


So all the Akasuki members will be is some sort of position. :] I can't wait for that one to. Although I will stick to Sakura's red color. xD


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 13, 2007)

do u kknow how much longer its gonna take??


----------



## momo (Nov 13, 2007)

whats the newest skin we'll be getting soon?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 13, 2007)

i think its sakura not sure


----------



## Aina (Nov 13, 2007)

The next skin IS Sakura.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 13, 2007)

hope its gonna be better than sasuke and naruto the naruto one hurts my eyes lol


----------



## Aina (Nov 13, 2007)

~Shuffle~ said:


> hope its gonna be better than sasuke and naruto the naruto one hurts my eyes lol


Naruto isn't bad, but Sasuke hurts my eyes. ]:


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree, although sometimes when I clicked on it, it didn't load...oh well.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2007)

I want a Sai one.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 14, 2007)

na not sai his will be just black lol but the naruto one is to bright omg the first time i saw it i was the light it burns lol


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 14, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> I agree, although sometimes when I clicked on it, it didn't load...oh well.



it doesn't work for me as well, but another way is to go to "usercp" --> "options"  to change the skin.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 14, 2007)

Black, red, and white... but I bet someone talented could use his ink beasts as a pattern...


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 14, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I want a Sai one.



As if a Sakura skin isn't enough fail.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey, those two kick Sasuke's scrawny ass, so psh.


----------



## Murderous Intent (Nov 14, 2007)

sasuke skin owns ur skinny butt, really enjoy this one a lot more than the old one!


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 14, 2007)

I suggest a Byakuya skin.


----------



## Loki (Nov 14, 2007)

or bleach


----------



## Cromer (Nov 14, 2007)

Or Aizen


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiruko skin is the best choice .


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2007)

There should be a Zarumans skin


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 14, 2007)

u know there should be a zatch bell skin or a brago one


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 14, 2007)

I think we're being a bit demanding...


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 15, 2007)

lol we need new skins lol the sasuke one is gay and the naruto one is to bright


----------



## Achaia (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I think we're being a bit demanding...


 
Oh really?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya, really.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

*I think a Sakura one would be fine.. its funny how everyone wants some random anime to have a skin made the site. Do not forget people as complex as this forum is the original name is NARUTO FAN. It would also make sense a Naruto,Sasuke,Sakura theme.*


----------



## scottlw (Nov 15, 2007)

Are their any current themes ??? and if so were do i go to change them ?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm looking forward to that Akatsuki skin you've been talkin' about <3


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 15, 2007)

scottlw said:


> Are their any current themes ??? and if so were do i go to change them ?



you can do so by either going straight down to the bottom left of the screen to choose, but some people have said they couldn't do that. so another option would be to go to your usercp --> edit options, and then selecting your preferred skin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2007)

I plan to use the Sakura one.


----------



## Kyou (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm using the Sasuke one at the moment.
It would be nice to have a Sakura skin. Poor girl...


----------



## Loki (Nov 16, 2007)

I 'd use Akatsuki at best


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd definitely use the Byakuya/Bleach skin.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 16, 2007)

how longs left till the release??


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooh, a Sakura one too! I can already tell that It Is Pink. o___o Srsli. But it'll be awesome <3
Consider skins with other characters as well! Using the Sasuke one now though....the Naruto one is too bright...


----------



## Omolara (Nov 16, 2007)

I think that a skin with all of Team 7 (Kakashi and SSN), or even the theme of all the Team 7s would be nice. Like, a generations thing starting with Sarutobi on down to the current true Team 7.
Or perhaps not, dub only people would be confused...


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 17, 2007)

the skin will be uploaded when it is. none of our opinions will affect that


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 17, 2007)

Is that so


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 17, 2007)

I want the new skin now! 
*Goes and throws tantrum in room.*


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 17, 2007)

Couldn't they just take an existing skin and modify the graphics and CSS a bit.


----------



## Aina (Nov 17, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Couldn't they just take an existing skin and modify the graphics and CSS a bit.



Thats what I was thinking, and then just save it on another file, and be done with it. :/


----------



## momo (Nov 17, 2007)

and bingo life made easier and we get a nicer new skin


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 17, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

... What?


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 17, 2007)

making the skin isn't really the problem. the problem is getting tazmo to upload it once it's completed :/


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 17, 2007)

We should burn tazmo at the stake if it isn't uploaded soon.


----------



## Loki (Nov 18, 2007)

Akatsuki skin lol XD


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Nov 18, 2007)

Itachi Skin plz


----------



## ?verity (Nov 18, 2007)

Why hasnt Tazmo uploaded the skins..?


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 18, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Why hasnt Tazmo uploaded the skins..?


cause he's canadian


----------



## chrisp (Nov 18, 2007)

Bumi said:


> cause he's canadian



Careful. You may be neg repped.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 18, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Careful. You may be neg repped.


by who? a 07 paragon of hope with 1000 posts less than me. how would i ever hope to regain 50 points 

unless you have a better explanation i'm sticking with mine 

i would've +repped you if i wasn't saving it to possibly revenge neg you later


----------



## chrisp (Nov 18, 2007)

Bumi said:


> by who? a 07 paragon of hope with 1000 posts less than me. how would i ever hope to regain 50 points
> 
> unless you have a better explanation i'm sticking with mine
> 
> i would've +repped you if i wasn't saving it to possibly revenge neg you later



I didn't mean that I would neg rep you. I'm from Norway so I don't care. But there's always an idiot who reads your comment. 

And good burn by the way. I got owned.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 18, 2007)

Bumi said:


> by who? a 07 paragon of hope with 1000 posts less than me. how would i ever hope to regain 50 points
> 
> unless you have a better explanation i'm sticking with mine
> 
> i would've +repped you if i wasn't saving it to possibly revenge neg you later



I'm a 2007 newbie, and I have almost as many posts as you do.

In the words of Kakuzu...
"Be careful or you will be negged."


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 18, 2007)

Bumi said:


> by who? a 07 paragon of hope with 1000 posts less than me. how would i ever hope to regain 50 points
> 
> unless you have a better explanation i'm sticking with mine
> 
> i would've +repped you if i wasn't saving it to possibly revenge neg you later



dude....you cant really insult him for being 07.....YOUR 07......the rest still stands tho


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 18, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I'm a 2007 newbie, and I have almost as many posts as you do.
> 
> In the words of Kakuzu...
> "Be careful or you will be negged."


paragon of hope...

*negs for challenging me *


SilverCross said:


> dude....you cant really insult him for being 07.....YOUR 07......the rest still stands tho


i was saying that by him being 07 his rep power wouldn't be anything to worry over. i didn't want to insult him at all. i've been negged by le Sans pareil members and haven't cared, so if he did it i wouldn't have cared. i was just messing with him. 


i was quoted three times in a row...nice


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 18, 2007)

Knuckles said:


> paragon of hope...
> 
> *negs for challenging me *
> i was saying that by him being 07 his rep power wouldn't be anything to worry over. i didn't want to insult him at all. i've been negged by le Sans pareil members and haven't cared, so if he did it i wouldn't have cared. i was just messing with him.
> ...



ah, misunderstanding then, that happens a lot when you go 32+ hours with out sleep


----------



## ?verity (Nov 21, 2007)

*TAZMO please upload the skin pleeease :WOW*


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2007)

*Is there a purple skin?*


----------



## ?verity (Nov 21, 2007)

*No there is not. I hope its red. Either for Akatsuki, Sakura, or TTGL*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 23, 2007)

The Sakura skin is pink...


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Nov 23, 2007)

SilverCross said:


> ah, misunderstanding then, that happens a lot when you go 32+ hours with out sleep



Stop doing lines of blow off the keyboard then.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2007)

*Will we ever get a purple skin?*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 23, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The Sakura skin is pink...



We have a Sakura skin?


----------



## Hio (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes, but it hasn't been uploaded


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 23, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The Sakura skin is pink...


it's more so red than pink which is a good thing


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Nov 25, 2007)

Knuckles said:


> it's more so red than pink which is a good thing



Only good if you can actually use it.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Take the Magic: The Gathering 'What Color Are You?' Quiz.*​my fave color yay


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Nov 27, 2007)

^ No spam please.

Kk, is the Sakura skin or Akatsuki skin 100% up yet?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn it!  Upload the skin already!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Nov 28, 2007)

Stop kidding yourselves, there will never be a new skin.


----------



## fxu (Nov 28, 2007)

True. I submitted the "Multi-Quote This Message" buttons a long time ago. Do you see the buttons instead of the text ? .. Nope -_-


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 28, 2007)

tazmo just doesent care about the forum anymore and want to torture us with the same skins for all eternity


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 28, 2007)

I really want the new skin, I don't know if I agree with ^ though... as long as they eventually get it up, that's good enough for me!


----------



## bobstriker (Nov 29, 2007)

[new skin looks nice]


----------



## Rainney (Nov 29, 2007)

I wants an Akatsuki skin.  How do you make them? I could probably make one.


----------



## Kawada (Nov 29, 2007)

I want a new skin too, Sasuke skin is good but the banner is horrible.


----------



## Rainney (Nov 29, 2007)

I think it's pretty.  But I still want an Akatsuki one.. If I ever learn how to make them I'll defiantly make a Deidara theme too.


----------



## Spica (Nov 29, 2007)

The Akatsuki-skin is the most wanted one anyway. The united hawtness and pwness of Itachi, Deidara, Sasori, Hidan and Pein (the five bishonens) will definately get both the fanboys and fangirls vote.

Sakura is too boring. (Even though I like her) Pink is too annoying if it's too much.


----------



## Hio (Nov 29, 2007)

Sakura skin is okay I think We just need a new skin!


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 1, 2007)

The new skin is awesome. I am currently using it and will never use another one.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 1, 2007)

Huh there's a new skin now?


----------



## Sarun (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't see any new skin!


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 1, 2007)

Lastier fooled us.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 1, 2007)

It's the one which is listed below the Hitsugaya skin.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 1, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> It's the one which is listed below the Hitsugaya skin.



Oh I see it now.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm using the god skin. Amazing.


----------



## Chaos Munboy (Dec 2, 2007)

SO is there a Akastuki skin??


----------



## Houkou Ookami (Dec 2, 2007)

SmexyPanda said:


> I think it's pretty.  But I still want an Akatsuki one.. If I ever learn how to make them I'll defiantly make a Deidara theme too.




Yes...yes...Deidara theme...  We really need one here.
​


----------



## Darkwun (Dec 2, 2007)

Something Black with red and white trim, akatsuki themed would be nice


----------



## ?verity (Dec 2, 2007)

Download it NOW 

PLEASE.


----------



## Deathdealer (Dec 5, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Awesome! The new skin looks great!!! welldone


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't see any Hitsugaya skin  In the drop down menu in your "User Options" panel...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 5, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Oh I see it now.



I don't... .__.



Miyuki Nagato said:


> I don't see any Hitsugaya skin  In the drop down menu in your "User Options" panel...



I don't see it either...and there's a Sakura skin too!? o.0


----------



## Sakura (Dec 5, 2007)

WHERE IS IT.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 5, 2007)

i dont see any new skins were are they??


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 5, 2007)

You can only see the Hitsugaya skin if you are a member of [HCoH].


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 5, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> You can only see the Hitsugaya skin if you are a member of [HCoH].



Ah damn, I heard there was a Sakura one though


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Dec 6, 2007)

I think you have to get the Hitsugaya skin in order to view teh Sakura one. Which is sooooooo unfair  Why join a club just to gain access to a skin?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't know, maybe you should join just in case.


----------



## Kubisa (Dec 6, 2007)

This thread just turned lulz.

In other news; GET TO WORK TAZMO!


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 6, 2007)

Im just staying with mah orange ^_^


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, I found out about this Sasuke skin just now. It's pretty sicky. Mostly just nice for a change! It's very dark and moody. Ah veel yoose eet foh zee vrest o' dee leefe.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2007)

Where is the Akatsuki skin?


----------



## Barry. (Dec 7, 2007)

That sakura skin would be a nice change for me.....


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2007)

...Where do you get the Sakura or Hitsugaya skin...?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 7, 2007)

i dont see any new skins lol when r they gonna come??


----------



## BenzySenpai (Dec 7, 2007)

unfair??? what are you guys talking about. (noob)


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 7, 2007)

I love this Hitsugaya skin. <3


----------



## fxu (Dec 7, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I love this Hitsugaya skin. <3



Yeah, this new skin is badass.

Thank God only a few can select it. Otherwise it would suck.

^_^


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 7, 2007)

The general public wouldn't be able to survive the massively awesome Hitsugaya skin anyway.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 7, 2007)

They need to make these skins available for everyone...


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 7, 2007)

They're already working on Hitsugaya Skin V2.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you need to get Hitsugaya skin in order to gain access to the Sakura skin? I hope not  If so, at least make Sakura and/or Akatsuki skins available to non-HCoH members...


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, and I have requested this but Tazmo refused to make it a public skin. But seriously, if you want them just join.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2007)

Wait so HOW do you get the Hitsugaya skin...?


----------



## Zetton (Dec 7, 2007)

Neno-Kun said:


> ...Where do you get the Sakura or Hitsugaya skin...?



You have to be Arch-Bishop+ or one of the secret winged monks. There are 10 secret winged monks in the FC, and holy shit the Hitsugaya & Sakura skins are awesome


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2007)

This page made me lol so hard.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 8, 2007)

kinda amusing how many actually seem to believe all of this.


----------



## Bresakar (Dec 9, 2007)

lol Byakuya took this alone


----------



## Jaculus (Dec 9, 2007)

Hitsugaya skin is so fucking win. I'm never switching skins again.


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm loling at how many people are falling for this scam.


IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## granreycero (Dec 9, 2007)

Everyone who says its a scam fell for it too.


----------



## Hio (Dec 9, 2007)

granreycero you have a large sig


----------



## granreycero (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep. Very large. It's bound to get larger though.


----------



## Y?ng (Dec 10, 2007)

I see this "New Skin" thread flashing everytime I come here. When are they actually going to load a new one up?


----------



## tom (Dec 10, 2007)

So, why is TAZMO even in charge of anything, if he's never around.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 10, 2007)

Because he owns the shit.


----------



## tom (Dec 10, 2007)

oh. right. well then...


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 11, 2007)

lol hopfully they do it soon


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 11, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Because he owns the site.



fixes


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok...now people are saying it's a scam.

I want proof then if there REALLY is a new skin. I wanna see a screenshot or something...It's not like I can DO anything with a screenshot anyway right?

I just wanna see if there really is one.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 11, 2007)

There might be a Sakura skin. They just need Tazmo to upload it. 

I'm to lazy to get the screenshot but here it is:



pajamas said:


> *Spoiler*: _sakura skin_


----------



## Vicious (Dec 11, 2007)

We need a Yondaime skin now.


----------



## Jaculus (Dec 12, 2007)

Join the bathhouse for a hentai skin.


----------



## Felt (Dec 12, 2007)

Someone get Vegeta to ring Tazmo X3


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 12, 2007)

Sora said:


> They just need Tazmo to upload it.



I hope Tazmo never comes online again to upload this.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 12, 2007)

Sora said:


> There might be a Sakura skin. They just need Tazmo to upload it.
> 
> I'm to lazy to get the screenshot but here it is:



wow, that's just friggin awesome! 8D
Thanks! ^__^

I thought it would be all cherry blossoms XD lol


----------



## Spirit (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow...I actually like the Sakura skin...At least she doesn't play flute or orange colored.

Can't wait...can't wait.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 12, 2007)

So I take it as there will be no Akatsuki skin


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 13, 2007)

why do i only have sasuke skin?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, the Sakura skin would be really nice  Too bad, i liked the akatsuki skin...


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 13, 2007)

*What about a Retrieval Arc skin or a team Shikamaru one?*


----------



## ?verity (Dec 13, 2007)

We'll probably get the new skin in about.....yeah probably 2010.


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 14, 2007)

i only have the sasuke skin


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 14, 2007)

*2010....really? Aww man!*


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 14, 2007)

V2 of the Hitsugaya skin will be uploaded on Saturday.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 14, 2007)

**


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 15, 2007)

wow the sakura skin looks really good how much longer till we can use it??


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Dec 15, 2007)

what new skin


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 18, 2007)

If you guys want a new skin so badly why don't one of you start a petition or something?


----------



## Quantum (Dec 18, 2007)

What's wrong with this one?


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 18, 2007)

*omg they actually put on a Akatsuki skin loook now!!*


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 18, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *omg they actually put on a Akatsuki skin loook now!!*



Where man ? 

I only have Naruto's and Sasuke's skin


----------



## pancake (Dec 22, 2007)

lol lies


----------



## Inarigo (Dec 24, 2007)

We need skin.


----------



## dxAsian_baller (Dec 24, 2007)

woooooooooo haaaaaaaaaaa eeeeeeeeeeeeee o ya!!!!


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 25, 2007)

so whens this skin commin and merry christmas


----------



## Inarigo (Dec 25, 2007)

idk merry christmas


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 25, 2007)

*i want a NaruSaku or Sakura skin.....anyone wanna start a petition?*


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 26, 2007)

aww, i want akatsuki skin, then..


----------



## KFC (Dec 26, 2007)

I know that this has been said before, but i don't like the Sasuke skin....Since when did anyone get a mental image of him playing a flute??? What the bloody 'ell is that all about?

I still use it though. But that is because the Naruto one blinds me...


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 26, 2007)

I hate everyone that bumps this thread  

AAAAARgGGh i just did


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Dec 26, 2007)

i just want bleach skin


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2007)

The Hitsugaya Skin V2 is too awesome.


----------



## Jaculus (Dec 26, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> The Hitsugaya Skin V2 is too awesome.



Actually, I preferred the icons in V1.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 26, 2007)

*GIMME KYUUBI SKIN!!!!*


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 26, 2007)

*I want a NaruSaku or KyuubiSakuNaru.....*


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2007)

Hei said:


> Actually, I preferred the icons in V1.



V3 will allow you to choose between the icon sets.


----------



## Quantum (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, i somehow can't find the  skin? where is it located


EDIT: Nvm i found it, Sasuke looks way to feminine...


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2007)

Well then use the Hitsugaya skin instead?


----------



## Quantum (Dec 26, 2007)

Can't see that one?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2007)

Join the Holy Church of Hitsugaya FC and you'll be able to use the skin.


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2007)

Fuck I didn't see that one before, it's awesome.


----------



## dxAsian_baller (Dec 26, 2007)

aw yes hell ya o sweet awesome


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 26, 2007)

*Who uploads the Skins of NF?*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 26, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Join the Holy Church of Hitsugaya FC and you'll be able to use the skin.



I don't get it, and I'm a member.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 27, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Who uploads the Skins of NF?*



That would be me.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> I don't get it, and I'm a member.



Sorry, you need the Arch-Bishop rank to get access to the skin.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 27, 2007)

I cant get the skin to work when i click it i does not show up


----------



## Hio (Dec 27, 2007)

this thread is full of win xD


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 27, 2007)

lol love your avy

anyway do u know why its not working ???


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 27, 2007)

You have to change it in your user cp.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 27, 2007)

*Byakuya-san, will we ever get a Sakura skin or a NaruSaku skin, or other pairing skins?*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 27, 2007)

i got it its cool


----------



## pajamas (Dec 27, 2007)

Shut the hell up Byakuya


----------



## Quantum (Dec 27, 2007)

Funny.... not?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 27, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Byakuya-san, will we ever get a Sakura skin or a NaruSaku skin, or other pairing skins?*



There is already a Sakura skin, it just needs to be uploaded. Not sure about pairing skins though, I'll think about it.



shadowkyub99 said:


> i got it its cool



Good.



Keiji Uchiha said:


> Funny.... not?



What is?


----------



## alkeality (Dec 27, 2007)

I think there should be a Minato skin that would be nice.
Just a suggestion though


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 27, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> You have to change it in your user cp.


----------



## jacker (Dec 27, 2007)

Using the Uchiha one.   Love it better if you guys had a dark skin.  Maybe a black or some color close to that.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 27, 2007)

*Will you upload the Sakura skin please? *


----------



## Hinata (Dec 28, 2007)

lol there wont be a skin


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2007)

jacker said:


> Using the Uchiha one.   Love it better if you guys had a dark skin.  Maybe a black or some color close to that.



There's a dark Akatsuki skin being developed as we speak.



Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Will you upload the Sakura skin please? *



Alright, gotta tell Tazmo first though.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 28, 2007)

jacker said:


> Using the Uchiha one.   Love it better if you guys had a dark skin.  Maybe a black or some color close to that.


buttons and images don't always show up that well on dark skins


----------



## Proxy (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, Akatsuki skin here I come.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 28, 2007)

There won't be new skin for a long time.


----------



## Jaculus (Dec 28, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> V3 will allow you to choose between the icon sets.



And the logos please! I really like V2's one. Hitsugaya looks so godly in that Bankai form.

Oh and, love me.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2007)

Hei said:


> And the logos please! I really like V2's one. Hitsugaya looks so godly in that Bankai form.
> 
> Oh and, love me.



There will be four different logos/banners availble.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 28, 2007)

rofl i actually thought

there was a new skin uploaded


----------



## Dave (Dec 28, 2007)

THERE ISNT?

fucking trap cards


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2007)

Isn't the Hitsugaya skin good enough for you infidels?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 28, 2007)

*Please do not be mad Byakuya-sama!*


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll try my best.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 28, 2007)

damn, I thought we had more choices than Naruto and Sasugay


----------



## Dave (Dec 29, 2007)

who you calling an infidel, infidel


----------



## Moses (Dec 29, 2007)

Dammit, when I saw this thread I got all excited, expecting another skin


----------



## Dave (Dec 29, 2007)

calm down


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 29, 2007)

Dave get the Hitsugaya skin.


----------



## sakuraharuno2 (Dec 29, 2007)

Naota said:


> Yeah, me neither. Bug with the new skin maybe? =/


me nither


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 29, 2007)

We Need a Tekkaman Blade Skin


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 29, 2007)

A Byakuya skin would be nice.


----------



## Demitrix (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, i really love the new Yondaime skin, keep up the good work.


----------



## sel (Jan 2, 2008)

Stop posting ITT, when i see it on the board index I actually think for a second there _is_ a new skin.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 2, 2008)

sel the mute said:


> Stop posting ITT, when i see it on the board index I actually think for a second there _is_ a new skin.



Okay           sir


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 2, 2008)

so when is this skin actully commin out??


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 2, 2008)

~Shuffle~ said:


> so when is this skin actully commin out??



when George W Bush is Impeached


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> when George W Bush is Impeached


!!


that was a good one...think you can get me ambu Kakashi skin? if you can that would be awesome!!! please and Thank you


----------



## pancake (Jan 3, 2008)

What the hell? You're all confusing. I don't believe there's a hitsugaya skin lol.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

Why doesn't the staff create a global announcement saying that they need a small portion of members, maybe 10, to create a new skin? A better look for NF means more attractiveness. More attractive it is, the more members join, which means more money for Tazmo.


----------



## C?k (Jan 4, 2008)

Someone needs to change the title of this hread to OLD skin, I _actually_ got exicted when I saw that there might be a new skin


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe the Sakura skin has been uploaded now, and by the way there definitely is a Hitsugaya skin.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2008)

Forum would go down cause of too much fail if a hitsugaya skin was ever uploaded.


----------



## Moses (Jan 10, 2008)

pek the villain said:


> Forum would go down cause of too much fail if a hitsugaya skin was ever uploaded.


QFMFT                .


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 10, 2008)

we need something in green, we got blue, Orange and omg pink, but no green


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe the Naruto skin should get a new banner too if that's possible.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, the old one is getting... Old


----------



## Inarigo (Jan 11, 2008)

yay new old new skin!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, I've been using it for a while. Blue is my thing. I don't like Orange or Sakura's skin. Well done.


----------



## d3l (Apr 19, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Yeah, I've been using it for a while. Blue is my thing. I don't like Orange or Sakura's skin. Well done.



I'm only using the Naruto one. We actually need a new banner for the Naruto skin. It's getting old. 

Whatever happened to this guy who made a part of the prototype akatsuki skin?

He seem to have vanished, strange. 



I Я peK said:


> Forum would go down cause of too much fail if a hitsugaya skin was ever uploaded.



A Hitsugaya skin would be nice, pek. You might be converted into a Hitsugaya believer too in the process of making such an epic skin.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 19, 2008)

d3l said:


> I'm only using the Naruto one. We actually need a new banner for the Naruto skin. It's getting old.
> 
> Whatever happened to this guy who made a part of the prototype akatsuki skin?
> 
> ...



I like that skin better


----------



## Kuran (Apr 20, 2008)

c?k said:


> Someone needs to change the title of this hread to OLD skin, I _actually_ got exicted when I saw that there might be a new skin



me too


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 20, 2008)

We need an Akatsuki skin


----------



## Watchman (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd also like an Akatsuki skin plz.


----------



## d3l (Apr 20, 2008)

HK-47 said:


> I'd also like an Akatsuki skin plz.



Yes, we should. But the guy who made the prototype is gone. Strange.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jul 6, 2008)

althought he's not my particular favourite,i must said it's  awesome skin!


----------



## ChironStar (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree - Akatsuki skin ftw!!!


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 31, 2008)

that skin would be hard to read on.  too many distractions.


----------



## Sangahyando (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd really appreciate it if we updated the Naruto skin.  Also, how about a black based Sai skin?


----------



## Klavіer (Jul 31, 2008)

Any dark skins would be wonderful.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 31, 2008)

No dark skins. >_>


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 31, 2008)

yes dark skins like a anbu skin would be awesome


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 1, 2008)

Naruto is in serious need of a new up-to-date skin.
There are quite few covers to choose from with images of him looking badass, such as the ones below:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kobr24 (Aug 13, 2008)

^ I support the 4th one there.


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 13, 2008)

I vote yes for the black skin.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> No dark skins. >_>



Stop being racist.


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Nov 2, 2008)

cool Sasuke skin!! I still prefer the Akatsuki one though.


----------



## narutoaction (Nov 17, 2008)

*New Skins*

Cool Skin I really like it!


----------



## _Grimmjow (Nov 17, 2008)

Can we have a lolli skin?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 17, 2008)

_Grimmjow said:


> Can we have a lolli skin?



with Lillnete on it! 

but, i will prefer an itachi, or a kakashi one that is dark


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, updated characters would be good. And maybe an Uchiha skin, that's black? =]


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2008)

No, the Green Beast of Konoha skin must be next.  If colored like the old Sasuke one, it'll be epic.  Not to mention it's green, which already makes it one of the best.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 18, 2008)

Mider T said:


> No, the Green Beast of Konoha skin must be next.  If colored like the old Sasuke one, it'll be epic.  Not to mention it's green, which already makes it one of the best.




Holy shit. I retract my statement, and support this now.


----------



## RannaBebop (Nov 18, 2008)

I green Kakashi skinw ould be amazing i think pek


----------



## chauronity (Nov 27, 2008)

A  WIDESCREEN  skin would be something. 

Cos this one is too tiny.


----------



## Chee (Nov 27, 2008)

Obama skin.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

Obama skin ! Yes...DO IT NOW !

You should make a skin for this guy


----------



## Aina (Nov 28, 2008)

Kakashi Skin. Pronto.


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Nov 28, 2008)

some kind of picture showing Pein and he's six bodies and the background is black.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 28, 2008)

I need a Lee + Gai skin, Shinny teeth and thumbs up in the corner, sun rises and waves crashing to top it off.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> I need a Lee + Gai skin, Shinny teeth and thumbs up in the corner, sun rises and waves crashing to top it off.



This my man, is pure epic win. I vote for this one..it will even be better than the Obama skin idea.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 29, 2008)

Still Voting for Sannin Skin


----------



## KFC (Nov 29, 2008)

I think a Kakashi Skin would be best. Finish up Team 7 before moving on...


----------



## koao (Nov 30, 2008)

I think as soon as Jan 09', the narutoforums original skin needs to be shippudentized.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2009)

Before any new character skins come the original Naruto skin needs to be updated with a Garuto skin.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jan 5, 2009)

Yaoi skin FTW~!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2009)

Naruko Skin.


----------



## momo (Jan 5, 2009)

sai skin....OR hinata skin...pwease​


----------



## Wisely (Jan 5, 2009)

Itachi skin!


----------



## Elle (Jan 6, 2009)

Agree with others that the original 'orange' skin needs a Naruto Shippuden update or create a new one for it (I know there are members that like the current version).  Suggestions ~ ask Dynamic Dragon (Pokefreak) if his  coloring could be used as part of a new banner.  Another excellent manga coloring _Naruto Sage _by JmanuelC on DA.

There are many talented artists here and it would be wonderful to see something new this year.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah,there should be a new shippuuden Naruto Skin that is updated from the normal one.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2009)

Mods don't make skins by request people. Simply put, you have to do it yourselves or push someone else to do it. That's how Heero and I worked together to get the Akatsuki skin uploaded  [he's working on a skin for Reznor and then a TTGL skin afterward.]


----------



## Hentai (Jan 6, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Mods don't make skins by request people. Simply put, you have to do it yourselves or push someone else to do it. That's how Heero and I worked together to get the Akatsuki skin uploaded  [he's working on a skin for Reznor and then a TTGL skin afterward.]



Oh yeah i forgot that Mods rather spend thier time with repsealing people


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, and they like sharing out lol bans .

stay away from suz, srsly


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2009)

a Kakashi skin would do.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 9, 2009)

Sage Naruto that's the skin man, him as a Sage. To cool.


----------



## SMOKER X (Jan 11, 2009)

-------
Looks awesome!^_^


----------



## tom (Jan 11, 2009)

Would it be possible to get a non-naruto skin uploaded? I would make one if that is indeed accepted.


----------



## akirasushi (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I'm using the HarunoSakura one but I _really_ would want one of Hinata or Ten Ten! Their my *favourite* characters!
-sigh-
BTW, please don't quote this and say 'Don't get your hopes up too high!' or something like that because I know I can't have everything I want.
Okie dokes?


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 29, 2009)

Fable said:


> Still Voting for Sannin Skin



Seconded .


----------



## CMors (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey there guys, since we're talking about skins, I'd like to leave a suggestion. What about a white/grey/black based skin (featuring, for example, the old team 7)? The only black skin we have in here is Kakashi's, but I for one can't use it because the blue lines hurt my eyes. Forgive me if this has been suggested before.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2009)

tom said:


> Would it be possible to get a non-naruto skin uploaded? I would make one if that is indeed accepted.


I second this.Mainly I want a Alucard one,everyone can agree on this right?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah a non-naruto skin would be great.Like a Gundam one,or a Hellsing one.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

cool thanks!


----------

